# [Official] +2GHz Overclock Club



## PedroC1999

*[Official] +2GHz Overclock Club*
Welcome to the 2Ghz+ Overclock Club, thsi club is for adventurous and extreme members of OCN that have pushed their CPU to 2GHz above stock operating speed. If you have successfully been accepted into this club, you are also allowed for the 1GHz Overclock Club, and possibly the 5/6Ghz Overclock Club.

To join, all you need to post a link to your CPU Z validation, you must have validated under your OCN username. See the Animated-GIF below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Also, starting January 1, 2011 your CPU-Z Validation must be one that states it is ACCEPTED, If it states REJECTED and/or NOT VALIDATED it will not be accepted. That means that you will need to be using a current version of CPU-Z and might need to run it in compatibility mode if you are running Windows 7 Service Pack 1. Screen Shots are NOT acceptable nor are links to HWBOt or other pages where the CPU-Z Validation Link is located. The ACTUAL and DIRECT CPU-Z Validation Link must be in your submission post. No exceptions.

This club is meant for absolute max overclock. Suicide runs are the norm and stability isn't a requirement. As long as you can get Windows to load and run long enough to grab the required CPU-Z validation, it's stable enough for this club. If you have to disable HyperThreading (HT) or disable one or more cores to get there, do it. It's all about getting that 2GHz above stock OC.

(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies.)

This spreadsheet has 2 tabs, one for the highest percentage increase from stock speed, and one for highest OC. If I do not include you in the update after your post, then please PM me, I will sort it out as soon as possible.









*Image Created By Jelah*

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdDFiTjViRkR3VTJqQ3E2bVl6MkxFRWc&output=html&*

*Sig Link*

Code:

:clock:*_.=2 GHz Overclock Club=._*:clock:








*_.=2 GHz Overclock Club=._*


----------



## overclockingXTC

Official?


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427

I will just keep adding them, lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388067

That's good for now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockingXTC* 
Official?

Not yet, but I'm hoping it will become so.

And how did I know that NG would be one of, if not the first to join.







I'll get you added shortly once I get all of the formatting done. Still working on a couple of details.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Dang, I looked away for second and missed the first spot..lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383654

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315357

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395452

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413042

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307824

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389389

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379358

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469

I think this is all mine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry Rob, you know I'm fast.

Oh, here is anther one I found http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702

I know.. and agree with Smurf that Its not to surprising that you jumped in there 1st,lol









10 cpu s ..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not yet, but I'm hoping it will become so.

And how did I know that NG would be one of, if not the first to join.







I'll get you added shortly once I get all of the formatting done. Still working on a couple of details.

LOL, yeah I like being in the higher OC clubs. No hurry, those clocks are not going anywhere. I think I have more but I have not been very organized lately.
Thanks for taking time to make this club Papa.

Sorry Rob, you know I'm fast.

Oh, here is anther one I found http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


----------



## battlecryawesome

I edited..^


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388067

That's good for now.

Those are an E6400 and an E6600 right?


----------



## nolonger

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435851
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445571
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417073
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469389
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272324
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316031

Those are mine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Those are an E6400 and an E6600 right?

Yes, they are. I don't know why CPU-Z never showed them the right way.
Kind of like sometimes they show the wrong voltage at high clocks too.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i guess i can close the 1GHz club then and move everyone over here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i guess i can close the 1GHz club then and move everyone over here.

Nah, let them post if they want to be in.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i guess i can close the 1GHz club then and move everyone over here.

lol, Not so fast.. 1ghz is cool.


----------



## topdog

Here we go

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246171

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347285

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1429930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437023

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362962

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1289961

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1227756

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246168

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1268779

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1404043

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296006

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426985

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324767

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426251

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1294314

That'll help get it started


----------



## NoGuru

LMAO, nice Topdog. Umm, maybe we are overloading papa a bit.

I thought it would take a while to get some entry's in here but I am proven wrong in a matter of minutes.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Lol, ya, 15 more Just like that. Smurfs got work to do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you ever have one of those "It seemed like a good idea at the time" moments? I'm beginning to feel like that right now.









But seriously, thanks for submitting and joining. I have the first update posted. Topdog, I'm working on yours and will get you added shortly. It's taking a bit of time to get the formatting down pat and getting used to it.

XTreme, I wouldn't stop the 1GHz Club. Not everyone has the capabilities to get a 2gig OC out of their system and they need a place to post their 1gig OC's that they have worked hard on. Just like the 5GHz Club can't replace the 4GHz Club. Everyone needs a place to display their achievements. I just figured it was time to start this one as the interest seems to be there.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Did you ever have one of those "It seemed like a good idea at the time" moments? I'm beginning to feel like that right now.









But seriously, thanks for submitting and joining. I have the first update posted. Topdog, I'm working on yours and will get you added shortly. It's taking a bit of time to get the formatting down pat and getting used to it.

XTreme, I wouldn't stop the 1GHz Club. Not everyone has the capabilities to get a 2gig OC out of their system and they need a place to post their 1gig OC's that they have worked hard on. Just like the 5GHz Club can't replace the 4GHz Club. Everyone needs a place to display their achievements. I just figured it was time to start this one as the interest seems to be there.

I just used a template and copy-pasted elements for the 1GHz Overclock Club. Took a max of 30s per submission.

Good luck with this club!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I just used a template and copy-pasted elements for the 1GHz Overclock Club. Took a max of 30s per submission.

Good luck with this club!









That's what I'm doing. It just took a few minutes to get used to it. Plus I was experimenting with some of the formatting while as I went along.

Updated again. topdog is now included.


----------



## nolonger

This is how epic clubs start!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now I just have to figure out how to get it to become Official.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Now I just have to figure out how to get it to become Official.

I don't think that it matters to much. I think that was more for when there was a club for every video card that came out people were making a club for it.
That's not going to be an issue here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No biggie. Thanks. I was kinda surprised that you weren't at the top of the list though. You have some splaining to do Lucy.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Me..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414188

only 2 for me i guess.... no lga775's tho...


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's okay. At least you have some. I don't think I stand a chance of getting in here at all.

Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No biggie. Thanks. I was kinda surprised that you weren't at the top of the list though. You have some splaining to do Lucy.









Well there is a lot of factors, first and foremost how good the chip is, hardware combination, skill, and ballz.
I wish I had more time too, I sold off a bunch of chips that I just never got around to benching.
I think if you had some extra hardware that you don't mind pushing hard you could get there too. The E2** chips are pretty easy to get over 2 GHz on.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I had one of the first E4300's right after they were released up to 3.45GHz (1.65GHz OC) on a GA-965P-DS3 and a ThermalRight SI-128. If I still had that cpu and put it on my UD3P I might have been able to get a 2GHz OC. But I don't have access to a dice pot or water cooling so it would have to be on air. The only mobo I have that would have a chance is my UD3P, and since it is my main rig I have to be careful with it to some extent. I know the old 965P isn't up to it anymore and I doubt my P35-DS3L is either. The Q6600 I'm running in it now struggles to even boot at the same 3.6GHz that was 24/7 stable on the UD3P. Maybe after the holidays I'll see if I can find a good deal on an E2*** and see what I can do using outdoor cooling.


----------



## onnetz

I tried to get in here but couldn't do it. Needed 4.8 and stopped at 4.4. Too much vcore for me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah. This one is gonna be a toughy. But remember that it doesn't have to be 24/7 Prime Stable. It only needs to be stable long enough to snag a CPU-Z validation. A 5 minute suicide run is about all it takes.


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yeah. This one is gonna be a toughy. But remember that it doesn't have to be 24/7 Prime Stable. It only needs to be stable long enough to snag a CPU-Z validation. A 5 minute suicide run is about all it takes.

yeah but this is my main rig and it took 1.58v to get 4.4. I tried booting at 4.8 with 1.7v and it was a no go. Got another chip on the way so after that gets here maybe I wont be so hesitant.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

CPU cooling
CM V6GT
always tough on air.... a cpu only loop is fairly cheap (and not a H50 or H70 ~ real loop)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
always tough on air.... a cpu only loop is fairly cheap (and not a H50 or H70 ~ real loop)

Any recommendations on one of those? Otherwise I'm gonna try one of those good old out on the front porch on a 30 below 0 days.


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
always tough on air.... a cpu only loop is fairly cheap (and not a H50 or H70 ~ real loop)

Watercooling is definately in the future. Just dont know how far into the future. Been looking at the xspc rasa kit and modifying it along the way as money allows.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onnetz* 
Watercooling is definately in the future. Just dont know how far into the future. Been looking at the xspc rasa kit and modifying it along the way as money allows.

that's actually a great kit. i bought the Rasa water block when it was first released and it's been great and fit's all sockets...

if you watch the for sale section here you might find something to fit your needs... i think i remember even seeing that kit in the cooling section recently for sale.

GL with your OC...


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
that's actually a great kit. i bought the Rasa water block when it was first released and it's been great and fit's all sockets...

if you watch the for sale section here you might find something to fit your needs... i think i remember even seeing that kit in the cooling section recently for sale.

GL with your OC...

I saw the one in the fs section as well. Even new the one I'm looking at is only $130. I wish I would have known about it before I got the v6gt.

Its been getting below freezing here at night so maybe after everyone goes to bed I'll pop a window open.


----------



## Deluded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503572

Hurr durr, add me up, the guy who can't read a few posts!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## alancsalt

No score, but as Peter Sellers said in "Being There",

"I like to watch."


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
No score, but as Peter Sellers said in "Being There",

"I like to watch."

LOL!

Just found another one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418028


----------



## PapaSmurf

Oh daddy. That moved you into the number two slot.

Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Oh daddy. That moved you into the number two slot.

Updated.

I knew I had some better ones, but I think that may be it. Thanks again for taking time out of your schedule to do this club.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

I dont have a validation, only a screen shot of when i did a super pi 1m run at 4.9GHz

Will that suffice?

It has cpuz and such in the screen shot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I knew I had some better ones, but I think that may be it. Thanks again for taking time out of your schedule to do this club.

No problem. It just looked like the time was right for it. Now have fun and get us some big OC's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
I dont have a validation, only a screen shot of when i did a super pi 1m run at 4.9GHz

Will that suffice?

It has cpuz and such in the screen shot









If it has the CPU-Z Validation Number that we can verify yes. Otherwise no. Sorry. It's the validation number that's important as that can't be faked. Not saying that you are trying to do that, only that it has happened so most of the similar clubs have standardized on that for submissions so everyone is on as level of a playing field as possible.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No problem. It just looked like the time was right for it. Now have fun and get us some big OC's.

If it has the CPU-Z Validation Number that we can verify yes. Otherwise no. Sorry. It's the validation number that's important as that can't be faked. Not saying that you are trying to do that, only that it has happened so most of the similar clubs have standardized on that for submissions so everyone is on as level of a playing field as possible.

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...530_8sec_689ms

Thats what ive got, but i dont think the validation number was in the screenshot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...530_8sec_689ms

Thats what ive got, but i dont think the validation number was in the screenshot









Yeah. Unfortunately that doesn't have the CPU-Z Validation on it. If it did and it was visible I would have accepted it, but the number is what is needed. Sorry.


----------



## crantana

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501425

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503041

couple for ya.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Not a bad little E5200

2.50 to 4718.21 MHz

this is a fun chip... at -73c
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113


----------



## battlecryawesome

awesome,


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice. Updated.


----------



## dcshoejake

Oh, this is awesome. Except 90% of the people in this thread don't have there chip 24/7 stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467668


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
Oh, this is awesome. Except 90% of the people in this thread don't have there chip 24/7 stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467668

I would venture to say that there isn't a single one that is.








Incorrect user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission. See post number 1 for instructions on how to correct that.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all of Submitted by Jake Boelman's validations are incorrect... nice OC's tho...
all of mine are stable enough to run the benchmarks im testing in.... that's all that matters.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep, they only need to be stable for about 5 minutes for this club.


----------



## Havokr505

Im Ganna be the first AMD Build on this board....As soon as I get my Watercooling xD


----------



## mllrkllr88

IN!

P4 631 @5.5ghz

You want more proof


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havokr505* 
Im Ganna be the first AMD Build on this board....As soon as I get my Watercooling xD

No you aren't. nolonger claimed that title within an hour of the club being started. It's Number 26 at the moment, but that is subject to change.

Updated.


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
No you aren't. nolonger claimed that title within an hour of the club being started. It's Number 26 at the moment, but that is subject to change.

Updated.

GRRRRRRRR






























lol how did I not notice that xD oh wellz


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can still beat his OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Not a bad little E5200

2.50 to 4718.21 MHz

this is a fun chip... at -73c
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113

Nice work Dave. Did you happen to reflash the Tpower?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work Dave. Did you happen to reflash the Tpower?

thx... and not yet. i will soon though.


----------



## Deluded

Out of curiosity, what do you calculate to get the last two digits for the speed?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't calculate them, I copy them from the CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Heres another one. I have more work to do, real life got in the way again.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1509933


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Heres another one. I have more work to do, real life got in the way again.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1509933


----------



## battlecryawesome

Captain Battle salutes the General Nog..lol


----------



## battlecryawesome

Heres one I forgot to post from benching the other day,, also good or great is more like it..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Captain Battle salutes the General Nog..lol

And I salute you for the good benching with good beers.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433708


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Heres one I forgot to post from benching the other day,, also good or great is more like it..










Nice pic. Was there supposed to be a CPU-Z Validation Link with it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433708










That moved you into the number 2 spot. Nice going.

And that 4670 is working out great. Dilyn sent me a Crossfire Bridge so I was able to get Crossfire running on it. I was surprised how much of a difference it made.









Updated.


----------



## crantana

here ya go papa...another lil update....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1510173

and they say a Blackops is no good....blahhhh....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Last time for this evening. Have a nice night OC'ers.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's an i7 920 @ 5132: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373662

an i7 980x @ 5683: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415971

& a celeron d 352 @ 7223: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368033


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice work FtW. I'm feeling generous so I'm going to let the two submission with only FtW in the submitted by field slide this time. But please, in the future be sure to have your full OCN user name in them.

Updated.


----------



## Izvire

Only got 4950Mhz, so close








Trying to break 5Ghz tomorrow with -10c air


----------



## PapaSmurf

Isn't that frustrating to be that close? I have confidence that you can do it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk


----------



## NoGuru

Dam it Wump, took my 2nd place spot


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dam it Wump, took my 2nd place spot


























You should take it as a challenge. I wanna see you guys throw down.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 









You should take it as a challenge. I wanna see you guys throw down.

That would get ugly cause I know Wump will smoke his hardware and I would too








Everyday I consider selling my 775 stuff but this makes me want to hang onto it. So many fun chips to play with. If I ever get around to it I will RMA my TeamGroup and maybe get back to 775.


----------



## PapaSmurf

He ain't afraid to do the hardware voltage mods. You should see the pic of the vid card I picked up from him before he removed it. It looked like one of Doc Brown's inventions.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Only got 4950Mhz, so close








Trying to break 5Ghz tomorrow with -10c air










Done!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1512247


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congratulations.

Updated


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got an E2180 on the way so maybe I can join my own club after all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Got an E2180 on the way so maybe I can join my own club after all.










You will do it! I'm considering sending you my pot. Maybe after I get my board back and I get a few runs in....I'm ....shakin...from....not ...benching in a while.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You will do it! I'm considering sending you my pot. Maybe after I get my board back and I get a few runs in....I'm ....shakin...from....not ...benching in a while.










Know that feeling all too well. Waiting on the opportunity to grab that 975 and a radiator to put my GTX 480 on a loop.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518533


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364

19 points right there! Nice job.


----------



## alancsalt

Impressively excessive.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oh thanks guys.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated. Nicw work BCA.







:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Question for you guys. Does it count if you disable one of the cores to get there? Can't quite get there with both enabled.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't believe it.









Took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.

Since it's my own club I won't be adding it to the list until a couple of you regulars OKay it. Don't want anyone think I'm cheating.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483

Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11666856*
> I don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.
> 
> Since it's my own club I won't be adding it to the list until a couple of you regulars OKay it. Don't want anyone think I'm cheating.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483
> 
> Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


CONGRATS PAPA! It's all about the hard work you put in to get there, and you succeeded.
Does not matter how you got there, it's still difficult.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Very nice.


----------



## nolonger

Disabling cores is fine by me.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Me to.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I was able to get it with both cores enabled by using EasyTune. With just the bios it would boot into Windows and immediately crash with both cores, but would run long enough for a CPU-Z with one.


----------



## alancsalt

Well done, (from one who hasn't even been there yet).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Well done, (from one who hasn't even been there yet).


Thanks. All it takes is the right cpu, the right temps, and sacrificing a couple of white bunny rabbits.







This E2180 is going to be for sale in a day or so to anyone wanting to give it a try. I'm running it at a more reasonable 3GHz OC to make sure it's still okay and so far it has been performing perfectly, although a bit slower than my Q9550 was.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Updated.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

This thread is insane! I have an old E2160 sitting around (no mobo) that may have a whole lot more potential than I originally thought...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Stick it in that UD3P and let 'er rip.


----------



## battlecryawesome

2160 is good.
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_2_e2160_1.8ghz?tab=2drankings


----------



## PapaSmurf

Submission Rules updated and a bump.


----------



## PapaSmurf

*Everyone have a Merry Christmas.*


----------



## PapaSmurf

Bump.


----------



## NoGuru

Almost forgot to post this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11884070*
> Almost forgot to post this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore.
















and


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore.










LOL, just busy trying to post my results around the threads.


----------



## Schoat333

Its in my sig, but heres the same link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993000


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11890555*
> LOL, just busy trying to post my results around the threads.


Too bad we don't have a single submission thread for all of the clubs. I can see some benefit to having one like that, but I can also see a LOT of problems and hassles.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333;11890597*
> Its in my sig, but heres the same link.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993000


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Too bad we don't have a single submission thread for all of the clubs. I can see some benefit to having one like that, but I can also see a LOT of problems and hassles.


Well this one is a little harder for most people to get into and I think the clubs that the CPU's didn't make it into would have to try and filter out the entry's.

We should see a bit of change with SB coming, but most of the 5 GHz chips that have popped up around the net have been cherry picked so we shall see.


----------



## ocman

Hi PapaSmurf, may I join this club with my E5200 @ 4.50033 GHz validation in my signature? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248953


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi PapaSmurf, may I join this club with my E5200 @ 4.50033 GHz validation in my signature? Thanks in advance!!!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248953












And a new number 1. Well done sir.


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243

this validation is getting abused by your clubs


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11955962*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> this validation is getting abused by your clubs


Abused how?


----------



## reflex99

i think i have used it for every one of them.

i am club spammer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. Understood. I see you posted it in the 4gig club too. Did you get to the 5gig and 1gig clubs?


----------



## reflex99

pretty sure i did 1g, not sure if i did 5 yes


----------



## mannyfc

put me in there pleeeaaase..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11974677*
> put me in there pleeeaaase..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11974677*
> put me in there pleeeaaase..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784


that is on water?

impressive


----------



## goodtobeking

Here is mine. Add me if you would. I had to do it twice because I didnt submit it under my user name. But this one does.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589407


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;11978037*
> Here is mine. Add me if you would. I had to do it twice because I didnt submit it under my user name. But this one does.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589407


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


that is on water?

impressive










o its on water
















cant boot into windows at 5000mhz...


----------



## reflex99

chilled water.

hax


----------



## alancsalt

Wonder what they'd say at at the OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery? (Although really it's for full dressers)

Nice reservoir anyway


----------



## mannyfc

yeah its not too pretty but wasnt to begin with ... just a modded bigwater... lol


----------



## reflex99




----------



## mannyfc

i thought that was a slushbox.... hm now im lost lol...btw.. that thing FILLED to the brim.... ill kill the ice in like one hour benching at 4.7 ghz+.... really disappointed in that ... first night i put it together i passed out and woke up in the morning with it half filled but without the rig on... and was excited... amazing how much ice this pos chip can eat lol


----------



## reflex99

i am an idiot sometimes. this is what happens when you are posting in like 10 threads at once


----------



## NoGuru

i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037501*
> i7 920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for the work Papa.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem buddy.


----------



## cl04k3d

Please add me.

E7200 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925552
i7 920 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980126

Thank you.

Both on air lolz.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d;12057225*
> Please add me.
> 
> E7200 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925552
> i7 920 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980126
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Both on air lolz.


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


----------



## reflex99

w007 last place!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Hey. It made it. That's all that counts. But look at it this way. You may not have the biggest percent of increase, but you got a lot higher total clock speed than a lot of the others on that list got.


----------



## reflex99

thing that sucks, is that my ram is totally holding me back.

I don't have any sticks that work well with this, so if i mess with the chipset volts too much, the ram goes wack.

Once i get my STT Hypers working, we might see 5.5


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ram can make a huge difference.


----------



## reflex99

it really doesn't matter until you get into really high OCs

Up to 5.4, it is pretty much auto settings


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't know. I've never gotten close to that.


----------



## reflex99

on 1156 it made a huge difference, on 1155, nahsomuch


----------



## Silverlight

In
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311761


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlight;12078084*
> In
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311761


----------



## baker18

e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


You came real close to knocking me out of the top 20.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Acceptable? Don't wanna really crank it back up again?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Acceptable? Don't wanna really crank it back up again?


As the first post states a valid CPU-Z link with the OCN User's Name in the Submitted By field is the only acceptable submission so no, a Screen Shot without the required link is not acceptable.


----------



## ehume

You guys with these Sandy Bridge cpu's - you're running more than 1.5v. Are the SB's more Voltage tolerant than the 45nm cpu's?


----------



## reflex99

nah.

intel spec is up to 1.52, which is ridiculously low.


----------



## kikicoco1334

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501580
how about this?

122.82% overclocked


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501580
how about this?

122.82% overclocked


Number 12 on the list. Not too shabby.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12317131*
> You guys with these Sandy Bridge cpu's - you're running more than 1.5v. Are the SB's more Voltage tolerant than the 45nm cpu's?


Different architectures handle different amount of voltages. SB seems fine at 1.5V on air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You guys with these Sandy Bridge cpu's - you're running more than 1.5v. Are the SB's more Voltage tolerant than the 45nm cpu's?


Considering most of the entries here are suicide runs a lot of them probably don't run that high except when they are benching. That doesn't exactly address your question, but it probably accounts for some of it.


----------



## ehpexs

Here is mine - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940

Stock 3.3, OC 5.3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


Here is mine - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940

Stock 3.3, OC 5.3












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## Buzzin92

I almost got mine to the 2GHz mark







4.4GHz on e5200 Stock @ 2.5GHz, forgot to do validation, heres a picture anyways, will do validation at another time, its half three in the morning lol

View attachment 195535


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12377099*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;12377186*
> I almost got mine to the 2GHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4GHz on e5200 Stock @ 2.5GHz, forgot to do validation, heres a picture anyways, will do validation at another time, its half three in the morning lol
> 
> View attachment 195535


Give it 1.5 for a quick validation. That chip is tough, it will be fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And if you live in a cold climate open up a window in the computer room to help with the cooling. If it's cold enough that can be worth 200 to 400MHz of OC'ing potential.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Give it 1.5 for a quick validation. That chip is tough, it will be fine.


i would but it becomes less stable with more voltage, the higher the voltage the quicker i BSOD


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


I'm not doing another oc run just to change a name. I'm pretty sure you can tell from the 15 plus overclocks I've posted that they're not someone else.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


I'm not doing another oc run just to change a name. I'm pretty sure you can tell from the 15 plus overclocks I've posted that they're not someone else.


I had to do it twice as well. I told my computer that if it got the 2GHz OC, that I would leave it at 4GHz, and not OC it anymore. Well, so I though. I had to do it again to get the right validation.

But it does say that you need to have your name in it. Sucks I know, but it is all part of the rules, that are posted in the OP.

Who knows, maybe you can get it higher with your new found experience.

Come on, you know you want a quickie


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12383535*
> I'm not doing another oc run just to change a name. I'm pretty sure you can tell from the 15 plus overclocks I've posted that they're not someone else.


That's up to you. The rule that the CPU-Z validation link must be in your OCN User Name is the STANDARD here at OCN for all of the OC Clubs that I know of and won't be waived by me. There is a valid reason for it and it will be adhered to as long as I'm the one who takes care of things. It's just like anything other club you want to join, you have to follow the rules to join.

Not trying to be a hard case, but we have to draw the line somewhere. Once you start making exceptions you open up the floodgates and you might as well let anyone in, even those that didn't make it to a 2gig OC. Sorry, but that is just the way it is.


----------



## baker18

just an update on my E3300 on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658144


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


just an update on my E3300 on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658144


----------



## baker18

e3300 update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663171


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12435391*
> e3300 update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663171


----------



## baker18

e3300 update.. 25mhz more.

Last one till I get a better board.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12440944*
> e3300 update.. 25mhz more.
> 
> Last one till I get a better board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## kikicoco1334




----------



## Imglidinhere

Found what I will do with my E6300.







To 4GHz I will go...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


Found what I will do with my E6300.







To 4GHz I will go...










That will work if it's a C2D E6300. If it's a Pentium E6300 it will take closer to 5GHz (4.80GHz to be exact).


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124








I should be able to get it higher with some more work, I'm being a little more cautious with this chip though as I don't want to kill it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12570027*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to get it higher with some more work, I'm being a little more cautious with this chip though as I don't want to kill it


Don't wimp out on us. Put the screws to 'er. But seriously, nice going. Anxious to see what you can safely wring out of it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12577072*
> Don't wimp out on us. Put the screws to 'er. But seriously, nice going. Anxious to see what you can safely wring out of it.


Hahahah, you know me, I killed my UD4P with a very failed mod attempt







You know I'm gonna push it as high as my board will let me







Temps have been a little higher than on the 950, and 930, not sure if its because I need to do a good clean of the inside of my block (which I'm avoiding for as long as possible as I don't like taking the ek hf apart since that stupid O-ring is a pain in the ass to get back on) Or maybe just cause its a C0, I think I asked this recently, but forget... C0's tend to run a little hotter than the D0's right?


----------



## alancsalt

yep


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Jelah!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

this is the best i can get until i get a better cpu cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1687302


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;12580302*
> this is the best i can get until i get a better cpu cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1687302


You have a LONG way to go then. Only 1,400MHz more.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You have a LONG way to go then. Only 1,400MHz more.


yea lol i had it at 4.1 stable but the temp where horrid so took it back to 3.5 but settled with 3.7-3.8 seems to keep me under the 80 degrees mark


----------



## baker18

I3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


I3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464


Nice one.


----------



## baker18

e8400 on a single stage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8400 on a single stage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367


Well done.


----------



## quaaark

oldie but goodie:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486269


----------



## Neokolzia

Has anyone taken apart a phone yet and done a 2GHZ overclock of that yet?

When I say taken apart I mean for doing some whacked up cooling modifications.

I've looked around and seen a bit, I've seen a 1Ghz, but 2Ghz would be pretty insane, got to get a LN2 running on it =D


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaaark;12636173*
> oldie but goodie:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486269




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia;12636202*
> Has anyone taken apart a phone yet and done a 2GHZ overclock of that yet?
> 
> When I say taken apart I mean for doing some whacked up cooling modifications.
> 
> I've looked around and seen a bit, I've seen a 1Ghz, but 2Ghz would be pretty insane, got to get a LN2 running on it =D


2GHz over stock? That would be something to see since most are either 600MHz or 833MHz stock. I can't imagine getting one to 2.6GHz or 2.8GHz, and if they did how would they run CPU-Z on them?


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
E5640 @ 4684MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inteller*


Inteller
E5649 @ 4684MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854


----------



## Inteller

Sorry I had a little typo in my post.
It's an E5640, and I put E5649


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And if you live in a cold climate open up a window in the computer room to help with the cooling. If it's cold enough that can be worth 200 to 400MHz of OC'ing potential.


This is SOO true, I did this a few times to get 5.0ghz some what stable, which is INCREDIBLE since I barely can get 4.2ghz stable under normal conditions.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inteller*


Sorry I had a little typo in my post.
It's an E5640, and I put E5649


No Problem. I look at the CPU-Z for the information anyway. Way too many people put the wrong info in their posts.


----------



## Inteller

Quote:


> No Problem. I look at the CPU-Z for the information anyway. Way too many people put the wrong info in their posts.


Thanks PapaSmurf!


----------



## baker18

e8400 update.

got a better board to play with. 600 here i come.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


----------



## Liighthead

just subbin in to see some nice ocs







dont mind me


----------



## SKl

Ive got an e2140 kicking around,
*cracks the phase out*.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12776650*
> e8400 update.
> 
> got a better board to play with. 600 here i come.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


Nice clocks, almost have 600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;12776747*
> Ive got an e2140 kicking around,
> *cracks the phase out*.


I always want to try a 2140. Good luck!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8400 update.

got a better board to play with. 600 here i come.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


That new board is really working for you. You moved up about 14 places. Nice work.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


just subbin in to see some nice ocs







dont mind me


Glad to have you aboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKl*


Ive got an e2140 kicking around,
*cracks the phase out*.


This should be interesting. I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice clocks, almost have 600.

I always want to try a 2140. Good luck!


I'm surprised that you haven't already. You've put a hurt on about every other S775 cpu I can think of.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I sold off my 775 bench stuff for the most part. It's too expensive to do two platforms at the same time.
I should be getting the TeamGroup 1300 DDRII back from Taiwan soon so I might take the 24/7 rig apart to do a little more 775 benching.

Thanks for all your work keeping this thread going. I hope everyone understands how much time and effort go's into the maintenance.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are too kind sir. It's a labor of love.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12802238*
> Well I sold off my 775 bench stuff for the most part.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!!!!

I just thought I should say that.


----------



## NoGuru

LOL!

Well I will always keep my EP45 even though I think on RAM slot went bad om it. Haven't had time to test but all I did was pull one stick out of the last slot and I was able to pass memtest so.
The wife wants me to take the summer off from school, I may just take a couple classes, that should free up time for the more important things like torturing hardware.


----------



## battlecryawesome

That would be cool, you are to busy plus you surf a lot in the summer.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Trying hard to get in here q9450-2.66ghz stock/overclock 480x8=3.84ghz. Hyper 212+ should be arriving soon for better overclock potential


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX;12814753*
> Trying hard to get in here q9450-2.66ghz stock/overclock 480x8=3.84ghz. Hyper 212+ should be arriving soon for better overclock potential


I hate to break it to you, but it's going to take a lot more than a Hyper 212+ to get a 2GHz OC out of a Q9450. You'll need a fsb of 583 or so. That's going to require some very good ram and some extreme cooling such as DICE or LN2 for the cpu and possibly the NB as well.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12815287*
> I hate to break it to you, but it's going to take a lot more than a Hyper 212+ to get a 2GHz OC out of a Q9450. You'll need a fsb of 583 or so. That's going to require some very good ram and some extreme cooling such as DICE or LN2 for the cpu and possibly the NB as well.


Well we shall see now wont we







Never know till we try


----------



## munaim1

2500k > 55511.27 MHz (102.06 * 54) proof in sig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12819278*
> 2500k > 55511.27 MHz (102.06 * 54) proof in sig












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## munaim1

ah gotcha sorry about that. i'll post cpuz validation with my ocn name soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Bump


----------



## PapaSmurf

bump


----------



## baker18

E8400 update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718568


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


E8400 update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718568


Nice work.







:


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I dont know why i haven't submitted this earlier.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I dont know why i haven't submitted this earlier.


That's a good question.


----------



## baker18

P4 D 945

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


P4 D 945

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827


----------



## baker18

i7 950

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762468


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13085079*
> i7 950
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762468


Sorry, but 5.03GHz isn't a 2GHz increase from the stock 3.07GHz. It would need to be 5.07GHz or higher to qualify.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13087212*
> Sorry, but 5.03GHz isn't a 2GHz increase from the stock 3.07GHz. It would need to be 5.07GHz or higher to qualify.


oops. sorry missed that. i'll try again.


----------



## baker18

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13099292*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


Wow great OC. What cooling you using??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13099292*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


That's better


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13099362*
> Wow great OC. What cooling you using??


Stock.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking;13099362*
> Wow great OC. What cooling you using??


From the 4GHz Club:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13099488*
> Single stage evap temp @-45 . cpu [email protected] -8 .
> thanks


Nice going baker18!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

*5590.63 MHz*

Here Ya Go Papa...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13102701*
> *5590.63 MHz*
> 
> Here Ya Go Papa...


I was beginning to think you forgot about us. You got the top spot for the 650's.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice... filling dewar for this weekend, hope to take it a little further. plus got a 655k too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky stiff. Someday I've gotta get a DICE or LN2 setup to play with or move closer to someone who does.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13103926*
> Lucky stiff. Someday I've gotta get a DICE or LN2 setup to play with or move closer to someone who does.












dice is a blast. its all about prepping the board and good insulation.
I've had my Dewar sitting here for 3 weeks, looking at me begging to be filled..
so i have a few different platforms to play around with....
P55 FTW 200 - i5 650, i5 655K
Modded Asus Commando - Celeron's, Pentium 4's, E8500's, E5200, E6300 etc
TA785GE 128M - Sempron 140, X2 555BE

so i should have my hands full for awhile..


----------



## xinpig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883

5.35GHZ intel 2500k
stock is 3.3ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xinpig*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883

5.35GHZ intel 2500k
stock is 3.3ghz


----------



## xinpig

SICK! Thanks, super excited, I am gonna try and shoot for 5.5 or 5.6!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Go for it. I wanna see a 6GHz i5 2500K one of these days.


----------



## baker18

e6600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766070


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13111486*
> e6600
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766070


You've been a busy little overclocker.







:


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13116721*
> You've been a busy little overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


This is probably the last one. Its getting warm in my garage. Benching season is over in Arizona. Time to pack up all the gear till next fall.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's pretty much over up here as well. I might get one or two nights cool enough to have another go at it, but not many. I have to do all of my OC'ing on air relying on really low outside temps with a window open or sitting right next the AC unit and hoping for the best.

But you had a heck of a run there for awhile. I was really impressed.







:


----------



## reflex99

he beat me my 12mhz.... this is still lame sauce


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13119052*
> It's pretty much over up here as well. I might get one or two nights cool enough to have another go at it, but not many. I have to do all of my OC'ing on air relying on really low outside temps with a window open or sitting right next the AC unit and hoping for the best.
> 
> But you had a heck of a run there for awhile. I was really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


i quit benching for 4-5 years and i really missed it. im having a lot of fun starting over. im surprise my coolers still works after sitting in storage for 4 years. i still have a few more 775 cpus(pentium 4/celerons) but need a better board. Asus Commando anyone???

Thanks PapaSmurf for what you are doing here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. You guys make it all worth while.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Our temperature here has just started to stay below the 30s, once it gets fully into winter i should get a few 2C nights, ill see if i cant get a 2ghz overclock on my i5 then.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky stiff. That's my kind of weather. Good luck with it.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

sucks in summer, we get over 35 regularly, and so even with watercooling i cant run too fast.


----------



## el gappo

All your club are belong to me


----------



## baker18

got a new e8400 little better than my old one.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774204


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13169241*
> got a new e8400 little better than my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774204


That was quite a jump. Well done.


----------



## baker18

new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197757*
> new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13197757*
> new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


1338 on RAM,








669 FSB,








6 GHz on a E8400, you have just immensely impressed me.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


Two questions:

1. What did you use for cooling? LN2?

2. Are you now going to start a 3GHz OC club?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13199548*
> 1338 on RAM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 669 FSB,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 GHz on a E8400, you have just immensely impressed me.


Thank you.

No. 12 on HWBot. 100mhz more to break into the top 5.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13200557*
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. What did you use for cooling? LN2?
> 
> 2. Are you now going to start a 3GHz OC club?


Cooling with single stage @ -50


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Cooling with single stage @ -50


I'm sorry. I'm so far from knowing about these things. Single stage what?

Is there more than one stage?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I'm sorry. I'm so far from knowing about these things. Single stage what?

Is there more than one stage?


Single stage phase unit. The name kind of implies how many stages there are









Baker you are crazy giving that chip so many volts on ss


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Single stage phase unit.


Thank you. "phase" cooling + Wikipedia got me up to speed here.

Refrigeration. Nice.

How many people belong to the 6MHz Club? Or the 3GHz OC Club? Baker18 - can you run that 24/7? (Well, I had to ask. Can't learn if you don't ask.)


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Single stage phase unit. The name kind of implies how many stages there are









Baker you are crazy giving that chip so many volts on ss











I even tried 2.07v but no gain. evap temp was @ -35 and cpu @ -5


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Would I have to beat my stock clock (2.4), or my turbo boosted clock (2.67) by 2 Ghz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13204341*
> Would I have to beat my stock clock (2.4), or my turbo boosted clock (2.67) by 2 Ghz?


Right now it's stock clocks. If I had thought about it when I started the club it would have been the turbo boost clock, but it wouldn't be fair to change it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13203032*
> 
> How many people belong to the 6MHz Club? Or the 3GHz OC Club?


About 25 people in the 6GHz Plus Elite Club. That is a toughie to get into. I don't know if there is a 3GHz club.


----------



## wumpus

thought I would toss the Q6600 into the mix:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13206594*
> About 25 people in the 6GHz Plus Elite Club. That is a toughie to get into. I don't know if there is a 3GHz club.


Since Baker18's chip is 3GHz stock, and he hit 6GHz, he could start the 3GHz OC club.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13206594*
> About 25 people in the 6GHz Plus Elite Club. That is a toughie to get into. I don't know if there is a 3GHz club.


It should be pretty easy with a Pentium 4 or celeron D and a little bit of cold...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13208363*
> thought I would toss the Q6600 into the mix:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599


And our first Q6600.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13208454*
> Since Baker18's chip is 3GHz stock, and he hit 6GHz, he could start the 3GHz OC club.


There are at least 3 people so far with a 3GHz OC on the list. I'm going to put a second section showing the highest clock speed over stock to go along with the percent of overclock I have now. That's probably going to take a few days to compile, but that will tell us for sure how many we have. Personally, until we get more than that I don't think it really warrants another club. Like XtremeCuztoms with the 6GHz Plus I'll see about changing this one to 2GHz Plus. Otherwise we get entirely too many clubs around here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13208537*
> It should be pretty easy with a Pentium 4 or celeron D and a little bit of cold...


That's what I'm hoping to do if I can get a good deal on a Celeron 352/356 or similar.


----------



## alancsalt

Isn't the UD3P limited to 1.4v for those? Wouldn't you need a 965?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have a 965 and a P35 board I can work with. I know the P4's are limited to 1.4, but I have no idea about the Celerons.


----------



## Machiyariko

Here is my validation. I hope I don't need to have HT on.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381147


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have a 965 and a P35 board I can work with. I know the P4's are limited to 1.4, but I have no idea about the Celerons.


Celeron also limited to 1.4v confirmed by NoGuru. i have a few celeron and pentium d's waiting for my commando.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machiyariko;13211949*
> Here is my validation. I hope I don't need to have HT on.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381147












You'll be added in the next update. I'm in the middle of changing the first page so that probably won't be until later this evening or tomorrow. And no, you don't need HT enabled. Heck, you don't even need all of the cores enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13211978*
> Celeron also limited to 1.4v confirmed by NoGuru. i have a few celeron and pentium d's waiting for my commando.


Well then, it looks like I'll be using the P35 or 965P for the Celeron then. But the way the weather is changing means that probably won't be until next winter now. I think that last of the good OC'ing weather ended yesterday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have added a second list that is sorted by the amount of overclock above stock speed below the original percent of overclock. It's interesting as some of the ones at the top of one list are towards the bottom of the other. It does show that we have 4 submissions that are 3.0 GHz above stock speed with one of those being 4.02383 GHz above stock. I'm glad ehume brought it up as I hadn't really be thinking about it that way. When I started the club I just used the basic template from the 1 GHz over stock club which used the percentage to sort the submissions.

Hopefully I got everything in the correct spot in the second list and that my math is correct. If anyone sees anything out of order or any other mistakes please let me know so I can fix them.


----------



## baker18

e8600 @5456.94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*











I have added a second list that is sorted by the amount of overclock above stock speed below the original percent of overclock. It's interesting as some of the ones at the top of one list are towards the bottom of the other. It does show that we have 4 submissions that are 3.0 GHz above stock speed with one of those being 4.02383 GHz above stock. I'm glad ehume brought it up as I hadn't really be thinking about it that way. When I started the club I just used the basic template from the 1 GHz over stock club which used the percentage to sort the submissions.

Hopefully I got everything in the correct spot in the second list and that my math is correct. If anyone sees anything out of order or any other mistakes please let me know so I can fix them.



Great job on the that 2nd list. Looks like a lot of work. keep it up.


----------



## CL3P20

me..

6,237.16mhz- L008B : Intel i5 655k, 1.81v @ -130c : LN
Asus MIII Gene- CB mod
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1473030









5,720.0mhz- Intel E8400, 1.672v @ -64c : DI
Asus MII Formula- NB : DI
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248497









5,418.4mhz- Intel E8500, 1.52v @ -62c : DI
Asus MII Formula- NB : DI
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=953464


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8600 @5456.94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Great job on the that 2nd list. Looks like a lot of work. keep it up.










Thanks. That makes it all worthwhile. It wasn't too bad though. Luckily there aren't as many submissions as I have in the 4 Gig Club. Luckily I have a widescreen monitor to work with so show each entry on a single line.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


me..

6,237.16mhz- L008B : Intel i5 655k, 1.81v @ -130c : LN
Asus MIII Gene- CB mod
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1473030

5,720.0mhz- Intel E8400, 1.672v @ -64c : DI
Asus MII Formula- NB : DI
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248497

5,418.4mhz- Intel E8500, 1.52v @ -62c : DI
Asus MII Formula- NB : DI
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=953464


----------



## munaim1

Finally got round to doing mine







hopefully this time it gets accepted









*i5 2500k @ 5550.4mhz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Finally got round to doing mine







hopefully this time it gets accepted









*i5 2500k @ 5550.4mhz*

It isn't hard to be accepted if one simply takes the time to read the instructions prior to submitting.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


----------



## baker18

celeron d 347

got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.

First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13286657*
> celeron d 347
> 
> got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.
> 
> First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


What are you using to cool that thing?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13286657*
> celeron d 347
> 
> got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.
> 
> First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


You just keep cranking them out.







:


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13286771*
> What are you using to cool that thing?


Probably the Single Stage Phase Unit he's been using for most of his submissions. He's posted a lot of entries over the past few weeks. He keeps me on my toes trying to keep up with him.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13286771*
> What are you using to cool that thing?


Single stage @ -50


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13286944*
> Single stage @ -50


Now I remember. That's, er, cool. Or should I say 'kewl'?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


celeron d 347

got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.

First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


 Can you tell me what the Validation says? I'm at work and we have a filter that won't let me see canardPC validations.

Also, let me know if you get rid of the Comando.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13290091*
> Can you tell me what the Validation says? I'm at work and we have a filter that won't let me see canardPC validations.
> 
> Also, let me know if you get rid of the Comando.


5642.46 MHz (245.32 * 23), 1.656v


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can you tell me what the Validation says? I'm at work and we have a filter that won't let me see canardPC validations.

Also, let me know if you get rid of the Comando.










I will let you know when the time comes


----------



## ehume

My goodness. Just had a look at that second list. 4GHz over stock. Several 3GHz over stock. Mind-blowing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


5642.46 MHz (245.32 * 23), 1.656v










 Thanks ACS! And nice Validation Baker18!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


I will let you know when the time comes










 I'm sure you meant "if" but thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


My goodness. Just had a look at that second list. 4GHz over stock. Several 3GHz over stock. Mind-blowing.


Tell me about it. I just barely got to 2GHz over stock, but I'm limited to air cooling. Makes me wonder what that chip might have been capable of in NG or baker18's hands.


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13302464*
> Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


He's back.







:


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He's back.







:


He's passed the 6GHz clock and 2GHz overclock, inching closer to that 3GHz OC. I'm impressed.


----------



## el gappo

pffft 3ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


pffft 3ghz










You're just jealous.







Yours is only 2.40925 GHz over stock.


----------



## Jjmunky

OMG I just realized I'm over 2GHz. I want in plz. XD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jjmunky;13316207*
> OMG I just realized I'm over 2GHz. I want in plz. XD












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## Jjmunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13316242*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


I read it and I don't quite see what I did wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> This is for anyone who has been able to OC their processor to at least 2GHz over stock speed.


That clear enough for you? It's the second sentence.


----------



## el gappo

7052.3-3200=3828.3







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037

Jjmunky you need 5gig bro.


----------



## Jjmunky

OH holy crap... I'm sorry lol. I'll get there soon though =)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


7052.3-3200=3828.3







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037

Jjmunky you need 5gig bro.


Man, I absolutely HATE AMD. CPU-Z doesn't show what the default clock speed of newer AMD cpu's. Trying to verify what the default clock speed of some of their cpu's is a pain in the butt. They don't list the AMD Phenom II X4 B55 that I can find on their website. I can find an X2 B55, but that's 3.0 GHz or an X2 555 BE that's 3.2GHz. I'll be using the 3.2 as the default for two reasons. First it's what you used in your calculation and second because it's the higher of the two choices.

After this I will be requiring a link to the specific processor on the AMD Support Site for verification of the default clock speed though since CPU-Z doesn't show it.


----------



## el gappo

Yeah it's a phenom II x2 555BE unlock.

I think the 3ghz B55 is a business class athlon or something.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I was thinking. I haven't used AMD since Socket 939 so I'm just not up on all of them like I was with the S939's and S462's. Their processors are fine, I just can't deal with all of the motherboard chipset issues compared to a good old reliable Intel chipset board.


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


7052.3-3200=3828.3







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037

Jjmunky you need 5gig bro.


Nice clocks el gappo


----------



## baker18

Celeron d 360

5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587

will try again tommorow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13326324*
> Celeron d 360
> 
> 5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587
> 
> will try again tommorow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13326324*
> Celeron d 360
> 
> 5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587
> 
> will try again tommorow.


Is that Comando volt modded?


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13329327*
> Is that Comando volt modded?


Yes it is. vcore/vdroop.


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725


Man, you are turning these clubs into your own personal playground. You already have over 10% of the entries in this club.







:


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Man, you are tuning these clubs into your own personal playground. You already have over 10% of the entries in this club.







:




















just having lots of fun.























few more celerys to come


----------



## PapaSmurf

I may have to buy one of them from you when you are done if they have any life left in them.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I am literally 1BCLK away form getting a 2GHz overclock on my i5. Winter is just around the corner and so i will be doing a push to see if i can get that all important 1BCLK more.









this is what im at so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517348 (that Vcore wasnt necessary, just put it to a high number trying to stabilize my base clock)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I am literally 1BCLK away form getting a 2GHz overclock on my i5. Winter is just around the corner and so i will be doing a push to see if i can get that all important 1BCLK more.









this is what im at so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517348 (that Vcore wasnt necessary, just put it to a high number trying to stabilize my base clock)


Potentially easy to do: boot up at your highest bclk. Then use et6 to nudge your bclk up while you are still running. Do a cpu-z with every step. A single MHz bclk should be easily doable.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Potentially easy to do: boot up at your highest bclk. Then use et6 to nudge your bclk up while you are still running. Do a cpu-z with every step. A single MHz bclk should be easily doable.


ahhhh, i never thought of that. I shall write myself a note, i wont be home until friday night so ill try and do a session on saturday morning.


----------



## baker18

celeron d 336

4843.97 MHz (230.67 * 21)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797612


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


celeron d 336

4843.97 MHz (230.67 * 21)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797612


Still having fun I see.


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I may have to buy one of them from you when you are done if they have any life left in them.










Which one do you want?


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 and asus P5b deluxe

6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13406846*
> new celeron d 352 and asus P5b deluxe
> 
> 6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


Amazing: 6+GHz on a 65nm process chip, and your still not to 3GHz oc!

6+GHz on 65nm. Mind-blowing.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13406918*
> Amazing: 6+GHz on a 65nm process chip, and your still not to 3GHz oc!
> 
> 6+GHz on 65nm. Mind-blowing.


i have to wait a few months till it cools down. my ambient temps are 90-95 and evap temps is at -40.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13406846*
> new celeron d 352 and asus P5b deluxe
> 
> 6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


----------



## fredeb

... and once more ( after 1 ghz over ) : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fredeb*


... and once more ( after 1 ghz over ) : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


----------



## K3KIC4

Can i overclock my ADM Athlon (tm) Processor LE-1640 2.61 GHz to 3.0 ? thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3KIC4*


Can i overclock my ADM Athlon (tm) Processor LE-1640 2.61 GHz to 3.0 ? thanks










I already told you what to do. Go to the AMD Motherboard Forum here and luck at the Overclocking Guides in the stickies or ask there.

And you need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## baker18

Update

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Update

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


Nicely done as always. 99 entries so far. Who's going to be number 100?


----------



## baker18

E4300

4008.15 MHz (445.35 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833342

***100***


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


E4300

4008.15 MHz (445.35 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833342

***100***


I figured you would be the one to claim that one.









Well done as always. I've always like the E4300's. That was my first Intel C2D after several years of running strictly AMD systems through the Socket 939 platform.


----------



## Yumyums

Phenom ii x4 965

200.68 x 27 = 5418.3 mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835133


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;13628249*
> Phenom ii x4 965
> 
> 200.68 x 27 = 5418.3 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835133


You forgot the link to the AMD CPU Product Page, but I'll accept it this time. In the future though, it is a requirement to include it.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

According to intels product sheet the stock speed of the i5 750 is 2.66GHz. Therefore i have actually gotten a 2GHz overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517348


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;13674186*
> According to intels product sheet the stock speed of the i5 750 is 2.66GHz. Therefore i have actually gotten a 2GHz overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517348


----------



## alancsalt

I still don't make it. I've got 5001.46MHz and need 5070MHz for an i7-950.....soon as it gets cold enough...


----------



## Alex132

Now a reason to push my CPU past 5Ghz


----------



## SyveRson

E8400 OC that qualifies.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832200

Thanks Pappy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


E8400 OC that qualifies.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832200

Thanks Pappy


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423


----------



## Boyboyd

You just need a CPUz validation link? Not stable proof?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423





















Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, missing AMD CPU Product Page Link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


You just need a CPUz validation link? Not stable proof?


It only has to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## Alex132

Boydboyd, push for 5.5Ghz.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Boydboyd, push for 5.5Ghz.


I can but i'd have to use 1 stick of RAM







lol

Here's my validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708


----------



## Alex132

1 stick? why?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Here's my validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Boydboyd, push for 5.5Ghz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I can but i'd have to use 1 stick of RAM







lol


For this club (and most of the other OC clubs here at OCN) that would be perfectly acceptable. This club is all about the max OC you can achieve.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


1 stick? why?


1 stick puts less stress on the memory controller allowing higher OC's than using 2 or more sticks.


----------



## wumpus

http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...omparison.aspx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

boom


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...omparison.aspx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

boom


Thank you sir.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...omparison.aspx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

boom


Quite an overclock.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wumpus isn't scared of a little voltage. He'll volt mod anything he can find if it will give him a little extra oompf for his OC. You should see the pic of the volt mod he did on the HD4670 I bought off of him (he removed if before sending it to me).


----------



## alancsalt

Wrong, sorry, mistooken


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13813112*
> Wrong, sorry, mistooken


You're getting close. Keep at it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk[/ame]


----------



## RagingCain

So.... do I have to have all six cores and HT? Because I can't seem to get over 5071 MHz....


----------



## alancsalt

You don't have to have all six cores or/and HT.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Correct Alan. It does make it a more impressive to have them all enabled, but one has to do what one has to do to get there.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13872513*
> You don't have to have all six cores or/and HT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13874963*
> Correct Alan. It does make it a more impressive to have them all enabled, but one has to do what one has to do to get there.


Oh what the hell, its all or nothing for me baby.

I just got my damn DDR3 back up to speed after a month of jerking around with it.

Prepare ship... for Ludicrous Speed!

If you don't hear back from me... I have gone to plaid


----------



## skyline_king88

does it have to be prime stable or just boot stable?


----------



## alancsalt

Stable enough to get a validation is all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;13876168*
> does it have to be prime stable or just boot stable?


What does it say in the first post of the thread? You might want to take a minute to read that as it should answer just about any questions you have about the criteria for a submission. The only thing not covered is disabling cores and HT and that will be added in the next update (and was answered only a few posts prior to this one).


----------



## PapaSmurf

My latest attempt. 5.4GHz on a Cele 352 on air. As usual need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before I add it to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


----------



## alancsalt

Ha. This celery is spreading.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My latest attempt. 5.4GHz on a Cele 352 on air. As usual need a couple of the regulars to sign off on it before I add it to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


Just how did you cool that? Celery for TIM?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Used an old ThermalRight SI-128 with a YL 120mm HS fan, Gelid GC Extreme TIM, another YL 120 HS blowing on the NB and socket area, and the AC turned all the way up. The mobo is on a TV Tray and not in a case which also helps.

I do wonder how much more I could get out of it with a better HS.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Used an old ThermalRight SI-128 with a YL 120mm HS fan, Gelid GC Extreme TIM, another YL 120 HS blowing on the NB and socket area, and the AC turned all the way up. The mobo is on a TV Tray and not in a case which also helps.

I do wonder how much more I could get out of it with a better HS.


I wonder too. Amazing results for a HS with only four heatpipes, and then only one pass per pipe. At least you used my favorite TIM.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm trying it out. Not sure if I like it better than my good old standby MX-2 yet.

And that SI-128 is a lot better heatsink than most people give it credit for. I've had it for several years. I got it back in my S939 days to use on my Opty 165's. Took one up to 3.2GHz with it. The main problem with it is mounting it. It uses the standard Intel Push Pins which is a pain on some boards with the way it overhangs like that.


----------



## THE JUDGE

sorry.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE*


heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889196


Uh you have to be OVER 2Ghz over stock


----------



## THE JUDGE

oops my bad wrong link.


----------



## munaim1




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14072468*


In the future all you need is the CPU-Z Validation Link, not a screenshot. In fact, it's preferred to NOT include the screenshot.


----------



## jjjc_93

E7400, 2.8GHz stock clocked to 5.26GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896714

2.4GHz OC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93;14147952*
> E7400, 2.8GHz stock clocked to 5.26GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896714
> 
> 2.4GHz OC












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission. Hint, you need to have your complete OCN user name in the submitted by field, not just part of it.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Guess I qualify for this one to now too:drunken:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_;14158649*
> Guess I qualify for this one to now too:drunken:


Darn tootin' you are. Another Cele on the list. One of these days I need to submit mine before I forget about it.


----------



## micul

IntelÂ® Pentium 4 Processor [email protected] 5970Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901080


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Again..Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:


----------



## saint19

Can I join?










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Can I join?










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks










Perhaps you might want to start the 3GHz OC club . . .


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Perhaps you might want to start the 3GHz OC club . . .


I was thinking in that, but exist two possibilities for that club

1- All CPU overclocked above 3GHz (from below speed), in this way exist a lot of options.
2- All CPU overclocked with 3GHz or more, in this case the 6GHz already exist.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


I was thinking in that, but exist two possibilities for that club

1- All CPU overclocked above 3GHz (from below speed), in this way exist a lot of options.
2- All CPU overclocked with 3GHz or more, in this case the 6GHz already exist.


We have a couple of 4GHz clubs. You say a 6GHz club exists. Very cool.

I was thinking of a club that celebrates going 3GHz over stock speed. We have a couple of 1GHz clubs and a 2GHz club. I suspect there are some who could qualify for a 3GHz-over-stock-speed club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul;14161730*
> Intel® Pentium 4 Processor [email protected] 5970Mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901080











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_;14174188*
> Again..Sorry for not staying a one speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it:gunner: Hears one for 5.6:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14194664*
> Can I join?
> 
> CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
> CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
> 
> Thanks


You can once you fix your CPU-Z submission to meet the requirements. See the first post for more information.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14194850*
> Perhaps you might want to start the 3GHz OC club . . .


It was discussed already, but there aren't that many 3+ GHz over stock submissions to really warrant one yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14194968*
> I was thinking in that, but exist two possibilities for that club
> 
> 1- All CPU overclocked above 3GHz (from below speed), in this way exist a lot of options.
> 2- All CPU overclocked with 3GHz or more, in this case the 6GHz already exist.


We already have a 4GHz total clock speed, as well as a 5GHz and 6Ghz + Elite Overclock Club total clock speed club so a 3GHz total clock speed is a waste of time as most current cpu's are already 3gig or above. It's almost impossible to NOT reach 4GHz total clock speed with todays cpus.

3GHz over stock is more of a challenge, but like the 6Ghz + Elite Overclock Club they fit right into the 2GHz club. If we aren't careful we'll end up with too many of these clubs to keep track of.

A 7GHz total clock speed club was started several months ago, then closed. We decided to stick with the 6Ghz + Elite Overclock Club and have that as the top level club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14195410*
> We have a couple of 4GHz clubs. You say a 6GHz club exists. Very cool.
> 
> I was thinking of a club that celebrates going 3GHz over stock speed. We have a couple of 1GHz clubs and a 2GHz club. I suspect there are some who could qualify for a 3GHz-over-stock-speed club.


If you guys want to start one go ahead. There are 6 entries of 3GHz above stock and 1 that's 4GHz above stock speed if you want to try it.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14283942*
> You can once you fix your CPU-Z submission to meet the requirements. See the first post for more information.


Thanks, but the problem with 1.58 cpuz version still happen, maybe i can try to do that again but not very soon.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then go back to 1.57. You might have to run CPU-Z in Windows XP Compatibility Mode to get rid of the Rejected Notice. That's what we had to do with 1.57.


----------



## munaim1

94. 71.15% Increase ~ munaim1 - Intel Core i5 2500K 3.30GHz @ 5.64810 GHz ~ 2.00063 GHz Increase

Shouldn't that be an increase of 2.34810?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry about that. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Nightz2k

Forgot about this club, think I just made it. My result is about a week old now but it still counts.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904431


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14285338*
> Sorry about that. Should be fixed now.


No worries, thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;14288978*
> Forgot about this club, think I just made it. My result is about a week old now but it still counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904431




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14289073*
> No worries, thanks


I'm in the process of moving and have to do it on my laptop. It's a lot easier on a dual monitor desktop with a full keyboard than it is on a lappy.


----------



## rheicel

Can I join please?


----------



## baker18

2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.


















Great chip Alan! Looks like you will be doing some 3D benchmarks with that thing.


----------



## alancsalt

FTW 420 said that too, but it's the bosses computer with a GT440DDR3 in it, and all my cards are on water.... I ran 'em all for the 440, but it would appear there's only 2 of them on the Bot, so for all my 1 out of 1 wins and 1 out of 2 wins I got 2 points each ...

If I get the chance to use a decent card or two, yes.....after hours......









(I already gave him the H50, a case and the GT440 to clinch "acquisition approval". Wouldn't want to go overboard...)


----------



## NoGuru

Ahh the work PC, lol. My last Xeon was on "loan" from work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


Can I join please?














Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ahh the work PC, lol. My last Xeon was on "loan" from work.


Must be nice. The last "on loan" work PC I got to play with was an old Pentium Pro 200 with 16 Megs of ram.


----------



## rheicel

Thanks Papasmurf, I just couldn't beleive my name is in the list now!


----------



## CL3P20

last bench session explained in following equation ..( [good CPU + great mobo] - [broken pot mount + dual Ch. mems] ) = ????

i930 - DI
GA OC-X58A
2x2 ..Gskill Pi.. no triple channel runs









#3 - pifast
#8 - Spi 1mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#5 - Spi 32mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#3 - CPU-Z
#9 - 1024mil wprime

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850867

*had this... but no val







..would have got me gold too
Attachment 224811

Will go higher now with new RAM.. and soon to be new pot.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


last bench session explained in following equation ..( [good CPU + great mobo] - [broken pot mount + dual Ch. mems] ) = ????

i930 - DI
GA OC-X58A
2x2 ..Gskill Pi.. no triple channel runs









#3 - pifast
#8 - Spi 1mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#5 - Spi 32mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#3 - CPU-Z
#9 - 1024mil wprime

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850867

*had this... but no val







..would have got me gold too
Attachment 224811

Will go higher now with new RAM.. and soon to be new pot.


oh man







Nice chip non the less.


----------



## HobieCat

Just did this today at the August Ice Event: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826


----------



## NoGuru

Me tooooo http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## jjjc_93

Will probably be rejected because it's missing the 93 again, but I'll post it anyway. My HWBOT name is JJJC so that's what I do my validations as, and obviously you can't submit the same cvf with a different name.

E8400 @ 5.6GHz with LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960806


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


last bench session explained in following equation ..( [good CPU + great mobo] - [broken pot mount + dual Ch. mems] ) = ????

i930 - DI
GA OC-X58A
2x2 ..Gskill Pi.. no triple channel runs









#3 - pifast
#8 - Spi 1mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#5 - Spi 32mil [unofficial dual channel record]
#3 - CPU-Z
#9 - 1024mil wprime

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850867

*had this... but no val







..would have got me gold too
Attachment 224811

Will go higher now with new RAM.. and soon to be new pot.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Just did this today at the August Ice Event: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826












Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Me tooooo http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*


Will probably be rejected because it's missing the 93 again, but I'll post it anyway. My HWBOT name is JJJC so that's what I do my validations as, and obviously you can't submit the same cvf with a different name.

E8400 @ 5.6GHz with LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960806


I'm feeling generous so I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## baker18

new 352

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005424


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221


----------



## Jesse D

Well missed the 5ghz club by 13 min (5.0 @ 1.415) but made it in here for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022991

I hope to get at least 5.5+ with a better handle on the voltage after the build is done and i get my enermax psu back in my case (using ocz pos while im working on the other) Hope to be back soon with a bit better OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*


Well missed the 5ghz club by 13 min (5.0 @ 1.415) but made it in here for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022991

I hope to get at least 5.5+ with a better handle on the voltage after the build is done and i get my enermax psu back in my case (using ocz pos while im working on the other) Hope to be back soon with a bit better OC.


Baffled by the 5GHz Club comment. That is over 5GHz and is a valid entry.


----------



## Jesse D

I've got to finish stability on that one still... More than likely just a tiny bump, but 1-2 hours waiting by the pc isn't in the time schedule for a couple days

Also I need to do a bit more research as I would love to figure out a way to stabilize 5 at no more than 1.4. Don't know of my chip will do it, but I got chip envy for the guys hitting it at 1.37


----------



## alancsalt

Stability is not a requirement for these clubs.....see the first post of a club/thread for the requirements for that thread/club.

There is the Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.net thread though.


----------



## Jesse D

O... I now see your 5ghz club. I did a search last night before playing with my OC for the first time (on this build) and had only seen the 1 hr stable 5ghz+ club (and as said 1hr ain't even stable) but it was just the matter of dedicating the time to not be able to use that pc. I'll be joining in a bit


----------



## alancsalt

lol - I haven't seen the 5GHz stable club - that would be mostly a Sandy Bridge Club. Now I get it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


lol - I haven't seen the 5GHz stable club - that would be mostly a Sandy Bridge Club. Now I get it.










Now that is impressive, SB or not.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


new 352

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483












Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005424




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*


Well missed the 5ghz club by 13 min (5.0 @ 1.415) but made it in here for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022991

I hope to get at least 5.5+ with a better handle on the voltage after the build is done and i get my enermax psu back in my case (using ocz pos while im working on the other) Hope to be back soon with a bit better OC.


----------



## HobieCat

Here's two more of mine that I did the other day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058177










Stock is 2.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058389










Stock is 3.2ghz


----------



## alancsalt

On a roll then....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15486719*
> On a roll then....


They're the same ones I posted in your thread


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476


----------



## General_Kerr

http://hwbot.org/user/general_kerr/

http://hwbot.org/submission/2219019_general_kerr_cpu_frequency_sempron_140_4722.6_mhz
-my oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081637
valid8ter







'










AMD page
http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/sempron/Pages/AMD-sempron-processor-product-comparison.aspx

My first bench









it changes the name of the processor when i unlock the second core


----------



## Khalam

new personal best

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15628700*
> new personal best
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730


Fixed the pic for you









Is that a new chip, or the old one?


----------



## Khalam

that Hobie, yup its a new one just started playing with it tonight, above is done on water...







best part is that for the sp1 and sp32 that I just did ill get 15 more global points alone


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15628799*
> that Hobie, yup its a new one just started playing with it tonight, above is done on water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part is that for the sp1 and sp32 that I just did ill get 15 more global points alone


You have a 5.85 chip and a phase unit, so why subject the chip to 1.65v on water? You know better than that.

Also, nice chip (dont kill it)


----------



## Khalam

Hehe ill try just got it today, had to much to do to have time to pull out and hook up the ss, but my idle temps where around 5-8c and load was max 36 on water.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2097924








Just barely.


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310


My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534


Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310


My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534


Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everyone has been accepted and will be added in the next update. That will take place when they fix the problem with the editors automatically switching to Rich Format making it impossible for me to past the lists into the editor.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## pwnography6

5.2 on a P4 630.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125221


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


Pretty nice chip bro!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks


----------



## battlecryawesome

I added Dice. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125


----------



## micul

here is mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2220356


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Here is mine:

AMD FX-6100 @ 5.34
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120254

Stock speed = 3.3ghz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103962


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220
That is an unlocked Phenom II X4 960T


----------



## 100cotton

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227534

i5 2500k @ 5.3 on h50







.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


Nice one NoG..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nice one NoG..


Thanks. I was hoping for a bit more but the chip was not cooperating. Tomorrow should bring better results with my 960T.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Thanks. I was hoping for a bit more but the chip was not cooperating. Tomorrow should bring better results with my 960T.


I can almost guarantee that the chip has more left in it, but it looks like you might have run out of multi. Next time you bench it, try 225-250 fsb to give you more multi headroom.

Nice job though, and I cant wait to see what that 960T can do









Edit: Don't be afraid to give those AMD chips 1.85V


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I can almost guarantee that the chip has more left in it, but it looks like you might have run out of multi. Next time you bench it, try 225-250 fsb to give you more multi headroom.
> 
> Nice job though, and I cant wait to see what that 960T can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Don't be afraid to give those AMD chips 1.85V


Yeah I tried 240-250 on the bus for some multi room but she just wouldn't go.

The CH IV Formula limits me to 1.8 on the volts or it must have been the chip because I know I gave that little 555 2.0v


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah I tried 240-250 on the bus for some multi room but she just wouldn't go.
> The CH IV Formula limits me to 1.8 on the volts or it must have been the chip because I know I gave that little 555 2.0v


I'm not familiar with the CHIV, but there's probably some way to force more volts on it. When we did 2.0v on that 555 it was with my Biostar 890FXE, but I thought for sure that we were doing more than 1.8v with your 1090T with the CHIV.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the CHIV, but there's probably some way to force more volts on it. When we did 2.0v on that 555 it was with my Biostar 890FXE, but I thought for sure that we were doing more than 1.8v with your 1090T with the CHIV.


May only be particular chips it limits volts to? (I'm thinking how GA-EP45 wouldn't give more than 1.6v to early 775 chips.)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> May only be particular chips it limits volts to? (I'm thinking how GA-EP45 wouldn't give more than 1.6v to early 775 chips.)


I'm 99% sure that's not the case here. I've seen *chew do 1.92v on the CHIV with a 955, and I know others have used it as well.


----------



## NoGuru

The investigation begins.


----------



## jjjc_93

Check for an "extreme overvoltage" option or something like that, I've had it on all ROG boards I've owned, enabling it should give you over 2v to play with.

I'm not sure of the exact name as I haven't run my CHV or M4E-Z for a while, but it should be around.


----------



## alancsalt

For those who use more exotic cooling solutions, Asus have also offered an Extreme Overvoltage option, which enables a higher range of Voltages across the board. With up to 2.1000V available for the CPU and up to 2.9000V for the RAM, it should be said that you won't be left limited on the Voltage front. http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_crosshair_iv_formula/4



Any help?


----------



## NoGuru

Both Repped for helping me out tremendously.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## Schmuckley

[email protected] the 960T under ln2








:







: good run!







..and you didn't need the overvoltage









add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224542


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232701

AMD: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx
(couldn't find just the 8120 but its 3.1ghz stock)

All i need now is LN2 or dice and a pot then ill get 6ghz hopfully


----------



## th3m3rc

3ghz and 4ghz club should be made


----------



## NoGuru

2.7 stock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696


----------



## Maelthras

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339592 heres mine with an 8120, all cores active.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342432


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223


----------



## NoGuru

Look at you two go!


----------



## alancsalt

E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008

EDIT: Improvement 5282.8 MHz (556.08 * 9.5)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344622

EDIT: Managed to improve it a little...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344678

RE-EDIT: Managed a bit more...
E8400 : 5071.56 MHz (563.51 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2347366


----------



## ryanbob1234




----------



## battlecryawesome

Im not happy with this one but it all it would do..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357944


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651

That's not bad Rob. Need to get the Dewar filled.


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003


----------



## HobieCat

Nicely done Gappo.


----------



## un-nefer

Nice. I didn;t even see this club before









So any pointers on reaching 5.4Ghz with an i7 2600K and Z68 mobo


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Nice. I didn;t even see this club before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any pointers on reaching 5.4Ghz with an i7 2600K and Z68 mobo


Give it some juice and keep it as cold as possible, then set multi to 54, and boom, your all set. As long as your CPU will do 5.4


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Give it some juice and keep it as cold as possible, then set multi to 54, and boom, your all set. As long as your CPU will do 5.4


Had to give it a fair bit of juice, but it ended up allowing me to boot and validate









5.4Ghz puts it right on the 2Ghz overclock








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2373304

A lot of vcore to get it, but it does at least show my CPU can do 5.4Ghz. Now to get a cheap DICE pot and see if it can reach 6.4Ghz for 3Ghz OC


----------



## Schmuckley

I want in here..








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334297


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390486

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2389758


----------



## HobieCat

Nice volts on that 3570K Rob. I wonder how much more it has left in it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Not sure, i ran out of ln2, for some reason it didnt want to boot with much vcore., I have gotten to know this set up now and I will work on it when i get more cold.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390486
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2389758


well done


----------



## deafboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416024


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424287

5ghz (4999)


----------



## saint19

Here are two for me









X6 1090T

Product page: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=AMD+Phenom%E2%84%A2+II+X6+Black+&f2=1090T&f3=3200&f4=512&f5=AM3&f6=E0&f7=45nm+SOI&f8=125+W&f9=4000&f10=False&f11=True&f12=True

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257


X2 555

Product page: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=624&f1=AMD+Phenom%E2%84%A2+II+X2&f2=555&f3=3200&f4=512&f5=AM3&f6=C3&f7=45nm+SOI&f8=80+W&f9=4000&f10=False&f11=True&f12=True

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


----------



## HobieCat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719


----------



## PapaSmurf

*Databases currently offline during transition to Google Docs.

They should be back up later this week.*


----------



## Xinoxide

I only have 1, Been wanting a pot for a good while now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472074


----------



## alancsalt

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdDFiTjViRkR3VTJqQ3E2bVl6MkxFRWc&output=html&widget=true*

Old stuff all transferred.

Page 50, 49, 48, 47, 46, 45 of thread entered... working back...

Actually I have one less OC on the 2GHz "Highest Overclock" sheet. If anyone spots which one, let me know...









Given the extended difficulties, we are *looking for a new OP for this thread*.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642
2.8 stock.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473447
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


----------



## alancsalt

Won't be today Schmuckles, I've got a headache. lol. Meanwhile we are *looking for a new OP for this thread*.

*EDIT: OK, they're in, but now give me a break to get all the entries in between now and the last PapaSmurf update please...*


----------



## Mr Frosty

Does mine count?

5.3Ghz 2500k? Stock at 3.3Ghz?










That's my 24/7 clock too


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Does mine count?
> 5.3Ghz 2500k? Stock at 3.3Ghz?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 24/7 clock too[/spolier]


Is there a validation URL in there somewhere? (with your OCN handle)
I feel like somebody's looking @ me


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Is there a validation URL in there somewhere? (with your OCN handle)
> I feel like somebody's looking @ me


Will this one do?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415531


----------



## Swag

Guys, I am the new OP for this thread. alancsalt and I have updated the spreadsheet to include everyone up until PapaSmurf left. If I have accidentally skipped you, please re-post your entry and I can include you in!


----------



## Mr Frosty

Good news, keep up the good work


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Good news, keep up the good work


Thanks.







I hope I don't fail you guys in being OP of this thread. I hope to live up to PapaSmurf's dedication!


----------



## robbo2

I have a few

E5300
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320767

E4400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306940

E5200
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355920


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I have a few
> 
> E5300
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320767
> 
> E4400
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306940
> 
> E5200
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355920






Good job robbo2! I wish I could go that far, but I can't even break the 5.2 barrier on my 3570k or the 4.7 barrier on my 930.


----------



## Schmuckley

Swag for undertaking the yob


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Threads like these are why I don't leave OCN. Good luck Swag, keep the community alive









EDIT:
Hi Robbo


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swag for undertaking the yob


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Threads like these are why I don't leave OCN. Good luck Swag, keep the community alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hi Robbo


Thanks guys!







I actually wanna join this club too. I'm thinking of a way for me to reach 5.4 on my 3570k.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wanna join this club too. I'm thinking of a way for me to reach 5.4 on my 3570k.


You'll probably need some cold for that, Ivy isnt like Sandy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wanna join this club too. I'm thinking of a way for me to reach 5.4 on my 3570k.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably need some cold for that, Ivy isnt like Sandy.
Click to expand...

Yea, I'm looking into DICE since it's the cheapest option for me.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*
> 
> Threads like these are why I don't leave OCN. Good luck Swag, keep the community alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hi Robbo


Agreed!

Hi Matt


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I'm looking into DICE since it's the cheapest option for me.


:







: Gonna need a pot..some let,eraser, n shop towels..oh..and the "base" insulator piece...
that's the fun one :-s
The Ivy I had wouldn't go over 4.7 on wawa.


----------



## Swag

Haha, I really want the OCN Marksman pot. It looks so damn sexy and if I get it, I'll be going DICE 150% more frequently.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wanna join this club too. I'm thinking of a way for me to reach 5.4 on my 3570k.


Had at least one guy do it with freeze spray...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Had at least one guy do it with freeze spray...


Ah yes..The freeze spray guy :







:


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I really want the OCN Marksman pot. It looks so damn sexy and if I get it, I'll be going DICE 150% more frequently.


Thats such a nice pot.


----------



## Swag

Okay, sorry for failing you guys.









Since I'm OP to this club, I thought I should have an entry, but last night was a complete failure. I don't have my pot or anything yet for extreme cooling.
I'm on my H80 and I tried 5.4GHz to make the cut and it failed. I went all the way up to 1.54v and it still didn't want to boot. I turned off all my cores except one and it still didn't want to pass the Windows Boot Logo. I think I have to wait.








Sorry guys.


----------



## el gappo

Dont boot at 5.4. Boot where you can and take it up in winders with turbo V or rog connect


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Dont boot at 5.4. Boot where you can and take it up in winders with turbo V or rog connect


I didn't even think about that. What do you mean take it up in winders? Sorry unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## alancsalt

lol...windows


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> lol...windows


Lol, got it. I will try it tonight, I can boot up 5.3 in BIOS so I will start there. Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Don't know if all of those 3570K can make it. Only some 2500K could, not all. The fun is in trying.

Good job with the Club.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't know if all of those 3570K can make it. Only some 2500K could, not all. The fun is in trying.
> 
> Good job with the Club.


Couldn't! What a waste of time! Spent a good few hours doing this. Anyway, I tried running all my other voltages too in almost every different possible scenario. Put vcore up to 1.56 at one point. I'm going to wait until I go extreme cooling. I got a Windows Fatal Error and my Windows Installation is messed so







. I can't do anything for the next few hours!

Thanks!


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


Nice entry, give me a few minutes. I'm finishing my new Windows Installation so until then, I can't update. It'll be soon, I'm just installing my apps and AV programs.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thank you swag


----------



## Swag

Yea, I got it. Now I'm just having problems installing my apps.







Anyone have a fix to the Steam error where it says "There was a problem with your Steam Installation"?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


:







:








winders :







:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winders :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## battlecryawesome

any one see the 3 ghz club around? if you see her tell her im looking for her,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500400


----------



## Swag

I will add you once my Windows installation start behaving. This is my 2nd reinstallation today because of driver errors! Annoying!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> any one see the 3 ghz club around? if you see her tell her im looking for her,
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500400


Accepted & Updated

I have to redownload the accepted and updated pics again.









Edit:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Accepted & Updated
> I have to redownload the accepted and updated pics again.


Code:



Code:


[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026288/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026290/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Accepted & Updated
> I have to redownload the accepted and updated pics again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026288/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026290/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I'll save this in my notepad.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838
Dog of a chip


----------



## battlecryawesome

1st nice oc bud,
2nd when did you get the EP45T-USB3P? awesome..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838
> Dog of a chip


I'm not sure if this is an entry, but:














Good job! This thread was going away in the pages!


----------



## alancsalt

2GHz over is not a pushover...yet..


----------



## Swag

I'm gonna refer to this club in my guide so more people can aspire for it.







Make 2GHz the norm! Haha.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516351


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516351


Sorry, I was taking a nap.







Anyway, nice and that a lot of vcore!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I was taking a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, nice and that a lot of vcore!


You must be new around these parts....Rob is the king of vcore. It wouldn't surprise me if that run was done on water.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lmao nice greg..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> lmao nice greg..


You know I'm just messing with you


----------



## battlecryawesome

No doubt, its all good, truth dont hurt..









Oh look what i found http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518571

heres a 3ghz oc..







makes me happy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> No doubt, its all good, truth dont hurt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look what i found http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518571


----------



## Vi0lence

can i get in here?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541991


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get in here?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541991


Nice, it has been quiet in here for some time. Accepted and Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


Almost 3 GHz! Accepted and Updated.


----------



## HobieCat

I'll throw one in as well. Just like NoGuru, this one is from the OCN LN2 even in Michigan yesterday.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428


----------



## Mr Frosty

2Ghz overclock club meens to me that's stable and useable to some degree.... LN2 clocks by nature are not stable and as such should not be allowed.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> 2Ghz overclock club meens to me that's stable and useable to some degree.... LN2 clocks by nature are not stable and as such should not be allowed.


LOL, it would be easier if you just posted "um whats going on I dont understand,lol"


----------



## el gappo

Welp.... you're wrong. Not sure where the prime 95 2ghz club is but that's what you're looking for


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> 2Ghz overclock club meens to me that's stable and useable to some degree.... LN2 clocks by nature are not stable and as such should not be allowed.


It was stable enough to run super pi 1m, so hush.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It was stable enough to run super pi 1m, so hush.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1086877/


Would it do 32m


----------



## Swag

If it's stable enough to get a CPU-Z validation, it is stable enough to get into this club. Accepted and Updated.


----------



## Vi0lence

pretty much. im going to try and get mine higher. idk if i can though.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Would it do 32m


With some tweaking and more vcore I'm sure it would. I was being very modest with the vcore there, I should have given it 1.9v.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> 2Ghz overclock club meens to me that's stable and useable to some degree.... LN2 clocks by nature are not stable and as such should not be allowed.


Stability has never been a requirement of the 2GHz Club. This is 2GHz *above stock*.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> 2Ghz overclock club meens to me that's stable and useable to some degree.... LN2 clocks by nature are not stable and as such should not be allowed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is your pointless post.


Really, because you didn't seem to read the first post, it's the 2GHz club, not the 2GHz stability club.
Doesn't matter if it is on LN2 or not, stability is different for everyone, so it is perspective.


----------



## nismofreak

I'll through my hat into the ring....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316797


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I'll through my hat into the ring....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316797


Got you. I'll add you in a sec. I'm finishing this movie.


----------



## MoMurda

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817


Accepted.







Welcome to the club!


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks! Just got back into Overclocking after a year.


----------



## Valgaur

So....Mister Swag........we meet again!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184

All with a tiny H100 at 0°C ambient temps lol!


----------



## jjjc_93

1.8v on a H50? Damn man, you've got guts.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> 1.8v on a H50? Damn man, you've got guts.


H100 lol. but yeah I want the 2Ghz sig...and I was so close it just kept teasing me.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So....Mister Swag........we meet again!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> 
> All with a tiny H100 at 0°C ambient temps lol!


I got you, I went to Montana so I couldn't do anything.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got you, I went to Montana so I couldn't do anything.


Thank you sir!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So....Mister Swag........we meet again!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> All with a tiny H100 at 0°C ambient temps lol!


Tadaaa








where my Bro in crazy oc's Valgaur goes, i go too







LOL

hey Swag..sup









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354

same here as Val, but using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull


-2 -3C outside, winter is coming, love it! ..lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Tadaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where my Bro in crazy oc's Valgaur goes, i go too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> hey Swag..sup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> same here as Val, but using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull
> 
> -2 -3C outside, winter is coming, love it! ..lol


Lol I can't wait for christmas so when I head home I can bench out in the garage at like5 am when its absolutely freezing.....and be using dice or ln2 at the same time









Come on Swag you gotta let my brother in!! We are dumb and dumber!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So....Mister Swag........we meet again!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> All with a tiny H100 at 0°C ambient temps lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Tadaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where my Bro in crazy oc's Valgaur goes, i go too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> hey Swag..sup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> 
> same here as Val, but using a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull
> 
> 
> -2 -3C outside, winter is coming, love it! ..lol
Click to expand...

Yea, you're in. I'm gonna be updating the spreadsheet once I'm done installing my new AX650.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, you're in. I'm gonna be updating the spreadsheet once I'm done installing my new AX650.


Eh hem! update us!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, you're in. I'm gonna be updating the spreadsheet once I'm done installing my new AX650.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh hem! update us!
Click to expand...

Fine, I'm whipping out my calculator.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Fine, I'm whipping out my calculator.










Haz FUN!!!! lol sorry I'm just bored is all lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Fine, I'm whipping out my calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haz FUN!!!! lol sorry I'm just bored is all lol.
Click to expand...

It's all updated... All of the ones I missed too. So much.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559235
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562156
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2561993


----------



## shremi

Here is mine.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Here is mine.....


I'm still extremely jelly of that vcore man..... I want that chip....would you be willing to let me Ln2 it later?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm still extremely jelly of that vcore man..... I want that chip....would you be willing to let me Ln2 it later?


You never sent the pm


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559235
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562156
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2561993


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Here is mine.....






Code:



Code:


[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026288/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1026290/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

Okay, sorry guys, I think my sig rig is dead. It ain't booting up anymore and I don't know why. One minute it worked, the second it didn't. It isn't the PSU because that is the first thing I checked. I suspect a faulty GPU but we'll see.


----------



## Hattifnatten

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602201

Had to bump the voltage ALOT in order to get all 4 cores stable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay dudes here is my first 2ghz overclock , not bad for a noob with average skills









http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146

Since i redrumed my v good 3820 i decided to try to fry this one instead ,



and shes still turning over nicely i rekon shes got a little more to give , i hope LOL









1.54vcore 1.61v qpi


----------



## saint19

Here are two more for the club.

1) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706
2) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257

Link AMD CPU: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay dudes here is my first 2ghz overclock , not bad for a noob with average skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
> Since i redrumed my v good 3820 i decided to try to fry this one instead ,
> 
> and shes still turning over nicely i rekon shes got a little more to give , i hope LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.54vcore 1.61v qpi


That qpi could damage your imc... I think. Why not try with just one stick in and less qpi?

and yr link isn't working for me...just the image comes up.



The only difference seems to be that you left import images ticked, and somehow that spoils the link?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Here's my i3770K







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Here's my i3770K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


GIVE ME YOUR CHIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602201
> 
> Had to bump the voltage ALOT in order to get all 4 cores stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay dudes here is my first 2ghz overclock , not bad for a noob with average skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
> 
> Since i redrumed my v good 3820 i decided to try to fry this one instead ,
> 
> 
> 
> and shes still turning over nicely i rekon shes got a little more to give , i hope LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.54vcore 1.61v qpi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here are two more for the club.
> 
> 1) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706
> 2) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
> 
> Link AMD CPU: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Here's my i3770K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


----------



## strong island 1

Here is my link. Please add me if you can. Thank you.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2616881


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919 dah


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That qpi could damage your imc... I think. Why not try with just one stick in and less qpi?
> and yr link isn't working for me...just the image comes up.
> 
> The only difference seems to be that you left import images ticked, and somehow that spoils the link?


Okay here it is again...... Saw it







thought id try to fix it









http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146


----------



## alancsalt

you got in anyway...71.5% OC


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919 dah


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That qpi could damage your imc... I think. Why not try with just one stick in and less qpi?
> and yr link isn't working for me...just the image comes up.
> 
> The only difference seems to be that you left import images ticked, and somehow that spoils the link?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here it is again...... Saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought id try to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
Click to expand...

Got you too in a bit. I'm gonna go update my guides and the Ivy Club when my head comes to place.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Put it up in the FS section here. Why do you say it's Golden?


Others have said so, not myself. It seems it may be the best clocking IB on OCN from what I've heard. You can't sell for profit on OCN and papa needs to upgrade his NAS RAID array







.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I have sold good clocking HW on here a few times but you need to show proof that it is a good high clocker.


I wasn't aware. What kind of proof is needed?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I wasn't aware. What kind of proof is needed?


A 32m run at 5gig with all cores active is the usual quick testing method for us on air before we go cold. You also might have what appears to be the best clocking chip on OCN, but a lot of us bin a heap of chips, find some good ones on air and don't go around posting about because we don't really care.









If it can't do 32m @ 5gig with under 1.3v, then it's not as golden as you have been told.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> A 32m run at 5gig with all cores active is the usual quick testing method for us on air before we go cold. You also might have what appears to be the best clocking chip on OCN, but a lot of us bin a heap of chips, find some good ones on air and don't go around posting about because we don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it can't do 32m @ 5gig with under 1.3v, then it's not as golden as you have been told.


Believe me I'm not posting about it because I'm trying to brag, I don't care myself. The fact that I don't care is the reason I'm selling it, I'm just not into chasing high benchmarks or anything of the sort







.


----------



## jjjc_93

I wasn't implying you were bragging or anything at all by the way, I share cold results because that's what interests me and you guys share air/water results because that's what interests you. Just different interests.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2637687


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637687


Another one for Schmuckley.







Good job!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

thread cleaned.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> thread cleaned.


Thank you my good sir.


----------



## stubass

just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


----------



## lilchronic

is this good enough
http://valid.canardpc.com/2663954
ok this should be good
http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is this good enough
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663954
> ok this should be good
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


Finally some one posted another one.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


you forgor me lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> you forgor me lol
Click to expand...

Lol, sorry stub! The thread got pushed back so far from my profile page that I had to click like 7x to show this thread.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> you forgor me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, sorry stub! The thread got pushed back so far from my profile page that I had to click like 7x to show this thread.
Click to expand...

it is all good swag, hopefully soon i will have soe more submissions for you


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> you forgor me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, sorry stub! The thread got pushed back so far from my profile page that I had to click like 7x to show this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all good swag, hopefully soon i will have soe more submissions for you
Click to expand...

Haha, we need more for this club. I tried doing it to my Ivy but I was too scared. I'll be buying some LN2 so I should be able to soon.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> you forgor me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, sorry stub! The thread got pushed back so far from my profile page that I had to click like 7x to show this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all good swag, hopefully soon i will have soe more submissions for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, we need more for this club. I tried doing it to my Ivy but I was too scared. I'll be buying some LN2 so I should be able to soon.
Click to expand...

would love to do some LN2 benching this year since i have retired so looks like a great hobie to get into. just need the gear and know how. expect to see me soon for advice on the forums


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low, maybe cause i used auto me thinks lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> you forgor me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, sorry stub! The thread got pushed back so far from my profile page that I had to click like 7x to show this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all good swag, hopefully soon i will have soe more submissions for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, we need more for this club. I tried doing it to my Ivy but I was too scared. I'll be buying some LN2 so I should be able to soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to do some LN2 benching this year since i have retired so looks like a great hobie to get into. just need the gear and know how. expect to see me soon for advice on the forums
Click to expand...

I got a pot for my birthday so I've been doing some LN2 practices.







Retired?!?! You pegged me for a 30 year old.


----------



## stubass

cool, must ask for a pot for my b'day bit late tho








nah, i am just turned 40 but thanks for pegging me at 30








retirement plan from the miltitary and active service i have done over the years.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool, must ask for a pot for my b'day bit late tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, i am just turned 40 but thanks for pegging me at 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retirement plan from the miltitary and active service i have done over the years.


Based on your location thing, British Army?









Damn that's lucky, retiring at 40? Are you kidding me? Not even some rich people retire at 40.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool, must ask for a pot for my b'day bit late tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, i am just turned 40 but thanks for pegging me at 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retirement plan from the miltitary and active service i have done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your location thing, British Army?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's lucky, retiring at 40? Are you kidding me? Not even some rich people retire at 40.
Click to expand...

australian army actually, the DVA (VA) really takes care of its veterans from the australian military. in away i am lucky but on the other hand not so much as what i have went through has played its toll. lets keep it at that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool, must ask for a pot for my b'day bit late tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, i am just turned 40 but thanks for pegging me at 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retirement plan from the miltitary and active service i have done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your location thing, British Army?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's lucky, retiring at 40? Are you kidding me? Not even some rich people retire at 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> australian army actually, the DVA (VA) really takes care of its veterans from the australian military. in away i am lucky but on the other hand not so much as what i have went through has played its toll. lets keep it at that.
Click to expand...

I was going to guess the Aussie Army but then I was thinking, maybe it is the British Army with their history and all.







But try getting that pot for your birthday! It is great to have one on hand!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'll turn off 4 core of my 6 when I get home, and aim for 5.3Ghz lol. Currently I'm limited to 5.125Ghz since my board cant supply enough power.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey Swag..... Franky 2.0 should be here soon! either tomorrow or saturday! you better be ready for another submission from me!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Swag..... Franky 2.0 should be here soon! either tomorrow or saturday! you better be ready for another submission from me!!!


Are you going to use an LN2 run or air?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you going to use an LN2 run or air?


-.- what do you think....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you going to use an LN2 run or air?
> 
> 
> 
> -.- what do you think....
Click to expand...

Air?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Air?


yup.

then Ln2 that bad boy. if it can't do @ Ghz under 1.6... it needs to be tortured.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.
> 
> then Ln2 that bad boy. if it can't do @ Ghz under 1.6... it needs to be tortured.
Click to expand...

Lol, seriously, I can't wait to put my rig all up together.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661411


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661411


Damn! Them volts!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Damn! Them volts!


That's actually pretty tame for Rob. Usually its 2V+


----------



## travesty

http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630


HOLY MOTHER! How can you guys live knowing you are hurting that CPU!


----------



## el gappo

It's a conroe, they love punishment


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It's a conroe, they love punishment


I don't know why but I just imagined a masochist being whipped...


----------



## Legonut

So i really want to get a 5.5Ghz OC on my 3770k, but I need some help. I've gotten it to boot at 5Ghz and 1.45v, but even increasing to x51 multi at 1.5v fails. I have delidded and I've got a custom WC loop. I'm kind of worried that my asrock extreme4 isn't up to the task.
So here are some questions:
Do less cores/threads actually help? What should I use?
How should I go about setting the base clock/multi before and after booting into windows
At what voltage am I safe for a quick validation?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> So i really want to get a 5.5Ghz OC on my 3770k, but I need some help. I've gotten it to boot at 5Ghz and 1.45v, but even increasing to x51 multi at 1.5v fails. I have delidded and I've got a custom WC loop. I'm kind of worried that my asrock extreme4 isn't up to the task.
> So here are some questions:
> Do less cores/threads actually help? What should I use?
> How should I go about setting the base clock/multi before and after booting into windows
> At what voltage am I safe for a quick validation?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


i have a feeling that the z77 extreme 4 is not quite up to the task. maybe if you have you case open and a FAN blowing in to keep them VRM's cool.
yes you can turn off HT even try enableing just 1-2 cores if you like. try 1.55 - 1.6V if you try to validate as is. do at own risk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> So i really want to get a 5.5Ghz OC on my 3770k, but I need some help. I've gotten it to boot at 5Ghz and 1.45v, but even increasing to x51 multi at 1.5v fails. I have delidded and I've got a custom WC loop. I'm kind of worried that my asrock extreme4 isn't up to the task.
> So here are some questions:
> Do less cores/threads actually help? What should I use?
> How should I go about setting the base clock/multi before and after booting into windows
> At what voltage am I safe for a quick validation?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Maybe check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
(For air/water OC) Depends how keen/brave you are...









OR

Go extreme cooling.

No 5.5GHz in the 5GHz Club under 1.6v, which is a risk on air/water. (Not guaranteed to fail, not guaranteed to live....)


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
> (For air/water OC) Depends how keen/brave you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Go extreme cooling.


Nice ninja edit. I was reading the the post and when I quoted it came up with something extra.
I'm fairly certain I'm ready to go 1.5v+, but are there any signs of the cpu frying that would allow me to pull the plug, save it, and faint?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
> (For air/water OC) Depends how keen/brave you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Go extreme cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ninja edit. I was reading the the post and when I quoted it came up with something extra.
> I'm fairly certain I'm ready to go 1.5v+, but are there any signs of the cpu frying that would allow me to pull the plug, save it, and faint?
Click to expand...

Not that I know of, though I would not expect damage from a brief validation overclock at that voltage. I think 1.52v is oft quoted as an acceptable air/water maximum. I'd suspect that even a short burst of 1.64 could be OK. Valgaur gave his nearly 1.9v before it died. Hokies runs his at 1.55v fulltime I think. Around 1.6v and higher you'd have to expect degradation more often than death... overclocking less and less well... that's just an opinion though...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> So i really want to get a 5.5Ghz OC on my 3770k, but I need some help. I've gotten it to boot at 5Ghz and 1.45v, but even increasing to x51 multi at 1.5v fails. I have delidded and I've got a custom WC loop. I'm kind of worried that my asrock extreme4 isn't up to the task.
> So here are some questions:
> Do less cores/threads actually help? What should I use?
> How should I go about setting the base clock/multi before and after booting into windows
> At what voltage am I safe for a quick validation?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


if this helps i was on h100 amient temps were around 5c and im delided








http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not that I know of, though I would not expect damage from a brief validation overclock at that voltage. I think 1.52v is oft quoted as an acceptable air/water maximum. I'd suspect that even a short burst of 1.64 could be OK. Valgaur gave his nearly 1.9v before it died. Hokies runs his at 1.55v fulltime I think. Around 1.6v and higher you'd have to expect degradation more often than death... overclocking less and less well... that's just an opinion though...


1.98 vcore







and with an H100


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/2694154

http://valid.canardpc.com/2694116


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2694154


2.5GHz above.







You're good!


----------



## battlecryawesome




----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2694154
> 
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/2694116[*/quote]
> 
> Needs Moar Vcore!


----------



## alancsalt

Too quiet here. Where are u overclockers?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761


----------



## alancsalt

Ooher, if your 2700 is a 3.5GHz, you'd need at or over 5.5GHz.......









Nice clock...


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ooher, if your 2700 is a 3.5GHz, you'd need at or over 5.5GHz.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock...


I tried!







But i could not get past 5.4. well. got to 5.5 but wasent able to validate, cuz it crashed. Perhaps running at 1.8v can fix that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ooher, if your 2700 is a 3.5GHz, you'd need at or over 5.5GHz.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i could not get past 5.4. well. got to 5.5 but wasent able to validate, cuz it crashed. Perhaps running at 1.8v can fix that?
Click to expand...

Might damage it if you aren't running extreme cold. Being a Sandy a Phase SS unit would probably get you there. You gotta ask yourself if that line in the spreadsheet is worth it...

You were reading 1.52v so 1.55 in bios? You could risk 1.58v on a really cold day, if that clock wasn't already done on an extremely cold day?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Might damage it if you aren't running extreme cold. Being a Sandy a Phase SS unit would probably get you there. You gotta ask yourself if that line in the spreadsheet is worth it...
> 
> You were reading 1.52v so 1.55 in bios? You could risk 1.58v on a really cold day, if that clock wasn't already done on an extremely cold day?


I am running a custom loop watercooling, getting down to 30*C at 1-7% load.
Soo.
+ in some months, i'm replacing this cpu with a 3770k soo.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Might damage it if you aren't running extreme cold. Being a Sandy a Phase SS unit would probably get you there. You gotta ask yourself if that line in the spreadsheet is worth it...
> 
> You were reading 1.52v so 1.55 in bios? You could risk 1.58v on a really cold day, if that clock wasn't already done on an extremely cold day?


I just noticed. you own the 5 Ghz club as well, but i got into that, only by overclocking 1.5 Ghz?


----------



## alancsalt

The 1 and 2GHz Clubs are for 1 and 2GHz *above stock* respectively.
The 4 and 5GHz Clubs are for overclocks at or above 4 and 5GHz.
They were around before I was.

What is the temperature where you are overclocking?
On a day 5 or 10 degrees cooler you can get a better overclock.

I don't really own the 5GHz Club. Just the current custodian. I look after lists for the clubs bolded in my sig.
This club is looked after by Swag. Always worth checking out the first page/post of any club for details on what the club is about, how to join, and any current list it has.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The 1 and 2GHz Clubs are for 1 and 2GHz *above stock* respectively.
> The 4 and 5GHz Clubs are for overclocks at or above 4 and 5GHz.
> They were around before I was.
> 
> What is the temperature where you are overclocking?
> On a day 5 or 10 degrees cooler you can get a better overclock.
> 
> I don't really own the 5GHz Club. Just the current custodian. I look after lists for the clubs bolded in my sig.
> This club is looked after by Swag. Always worth checking out the first page/post of any club for details on what the club is about, how to join, and any current list it has.


at 5.4 i got 70 ish


----------



## Swag

A bit quiet here, I kinda got that after seeing no one has posted a new entry for months.

Since the people who lurk here are usually crazy OCers, you guys see the new king of 3dmark? God, his cards look raped to say the least...


----------



## alancsalt

Full on eh? Cut up a 7970 for voltage control mod, and freeze yr cards sub polar...impressive.

S1lv3rflame, I'm quite happy to hit 80C, but I was talking about the temperature of the room you are overclocking in. The colder the better.


----------



## Bogd4n

First post here...
E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.








I kind of love 775 sk....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> First post here...
> E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


Air cooling? What the hell!??!! Anyways, welcome to the club!


----------



## Bogd4n

Thank you.
And yes, air cooling.







Bench system looks like this:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Thank you.
> And yes, air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench system looks like this:


That ain't even a bench system.







It looks like its just outside its case! Well good job on racking up 1.68v on that CPU and not killing it!


----------



## Bogd4n

Soooo...if it's not inside a case is not a system?







) Maybe my English it's not so good, then?









Regarding the voltage, I set 1,64 V in BIOS, but the mainboard was thinking like "hey, let's add 0,04 V to be sure it works"







) And yes, I measured the voltage using a MM.

Anyways, I am pleased that i breaked the (psycholgical) 5 Ghz wall.


----------



## Bogd4n

By the way, there is here some thread where we can post the results that we got in an overclocking sesion?


----------



## derickwm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436899

24 threads @ 5.4


----------



## turkmenbashi

I have one kind of old but Im glad I didnt loose the CpuZ validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290127

also can you help me out with the SIG tag for the 2ghz club, I never seem to get them to act right


----------



## alancsalt

Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 2GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.


----------



## goodtobeking

woot


----------



## justanoldman

Just asking, but shouldn’t it be the 2GHz Over club, or +2GHz club?


----------



## alancsalt

Long been discussed in different ways... what does the OP think? Also applies to the 1GHz Club....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436899
> 24 threads @ 5.4


Welcome! That is huuuuge! Crazy overclock on 24 thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> I have one kind of old but Im glad I didnt loose the CpuZ validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290127
> 
> also can you help me out with the SIG tag for the 2ghz club, I never seem to get them to act right


Good Job! Just PM me what the problem is and I'll sort it out in a PM rather than spamming this thread about fixing it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just asking, but shouldn't it be the 2GHz Over club, or +2GHz club?


I kept it as 2GHz Overclock club mainly because I wanted to keep tradition when the OP was passed onto me. Also, I feel like it is a fitting name because it is a 2GHz overclock. The right way to measure overclock is not by the entire clock speed but by how much you increased it by; now it can used either way but mainly to keep tradition, I chose to keep it as this. If more people think that it should be changed, I will change it.







Thanks for the input!


----------



## alancsalt

Switched the 1Ghz Club to +1GHz...because it has long confused new chums... and personally would be quite happy to see the 2GHz Club become the +2GHz Club.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Switched the 1Ghz Club to +1GHz...because it has long confused new chums... and personally would be quite happy to see the 2GHz Club become the +2GHz Club.


Ok, the OP has been changed to indicate it is the +2GHz Overclock Club and the thread is now named "[Official] +2GHz Overclock Club"


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


i know it is not a awsome OC but just scapes in lol, you forgot to add me


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> i know it is not a awsome OC but just scapes in lol, you forgot to add me
Click to expand...

Ok, sorry stub







, I didn't see that. I will update it in a bit, I'm just posting and not doing too much because I'm still trying to concentrate on figuring out how to do this damn math problem!


----------



## alancsalt

Change can be scary..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Change can be scary..


I agree! I just hope people will understand the club name a bit more.


----------



## justanoldman

Well now that we have a cool new name I am in.
3.5 to 5.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/2683687

Swag, what are you thinking, as if school is more important than overclocking.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> i know it is not a awsome OC but just scapes in lol, you forgot to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, sorry stub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I didn't see that. I will update it in a bit, I'm just posting and not doing too much because I'm still trying to concentrate on figuring out how to do this damn math problem!
Click to expand...

LOL, maths i hate it.. no problems swag, good luck on the maths problem


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488 3.17 stock


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 E8500 5.2828 GHz

Schmuckley, an E8500 is 3.16 GHz Stock.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488 3.17 stock


That is a nice E8500... What cooling did you used?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> That is a nice E8500... What cooling did you used?


Dry Ice


----------



## alancsalt

Well time marches on, Swag is off to Uni to do an internship for engineering and has to focus on his studies,








PedroC1999 is now the new OP for this thread









Gentlemen, start your overclocks!


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Alancsalt, Im new to editing Google Docs like this, so bear with me in the first few updates. But Im sure I will pick it up and be able to do it fluently in no time!

Ladies and Gentleman, start overclocking, Im ready!


----------



## justanoldman

Congrats Pedro.








Fyi, my post #673 was not added to the list.


----------



## alancsalt

57.1% and just .06MHz over eh?









That's all it takes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Well now that we have a cool new name I am in.
> 3.5 to 5.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683687



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Here is mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2574372



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919 dah



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637687



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just made it by the skin of my nose. not sure why the voltage is low.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661411



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2694154
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2694116



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if this helps i was on h100 amient temps were around 5c and im delided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> First post here...
> E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436899
> 24 threads @ 5.4



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> I have one kind of old but Im glad I didnt loose the
> 
> CpuZ validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290127
> also can you help me out with the SIG tag for the 2ghz club, I never seem to
> 
> get them to act right



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488 3.16 stock




























My apologies. Checking back found that these had not been added. I did not think it fair to PedroC1999 to have to clear the backlog, so I have. Please check your past submissions and repost if they have not been added.


----------



## Schmuckley

I swear i should have summin fer in here.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I swear i should have summin fer in here.


hello fellow bong lover. i should be here once my volenti starts working


----------



## Capwn

First 4770k submission for the club? I'm kinda shocked








http://valid.canardpc.com/2822169


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> First 4770k submission for the club? I'm kinda shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2822169




























My first update, looks like I did well


----------



## Bogd4n

What cooling did you used?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> What cooling did you used?


Dry Ice.. Was just messing around with her that night..


----------



## PedroC1999

Looks good, post some more validations, as your just a tiny bit above stock, I bet you can go higher!

Voltage looks like it has more room to go before going mad, so you should be good. Also, any idea what temperatures the CPU was at?


----------



## Bogd4n

Have you tried it on air? I'm curious if it does 5 Ghz on air cooling...


----------



## PedroC1999

Thos HW chips run very hot, I think his temps would be in the 120+ if it doesn't shut down before it


----------



## Blindsay

I am not quite there yet but I think this 3930k will be my first chip to get me there

Here is where I am at so far - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


----------



## PedroC1999

Keep going, you will get there sometime!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923



























10th highest increase, those E2160 do very well under extreme voltages!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th highest increase, those E2160 do very well under extreme voltages!


Indeed;e2** scale wayyy beyond rated frequencies.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Indeed;e2** scale wayyy beyond rated frequencies.


I have a spare E1400 and a PD 925

Any good accounts of these? Also the E1400 has the batch number of a golden one on the internet


----------



## Schmuckley

e1400..yes
I'm not sure about Pentium D 925.


----------



## Noskcaj

I have maybe 20 of those series CPUs.
Now if only i had a testbench and my cpu block was portable.


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, anybody know of any SocketP (Lappy) full size bards that support overclocking, I go a killer Es chip, but no voltage control


----------



## Morfy

I want in







http://valid.canardpc.com/2853371


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853371


Ouch Buddy, your 0.2MHZ away









Pro tip, set BCLK to 101 to avoid rejections like this


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853371
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch Buddy, your 0.2MHZ away
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro tip, set BCLK to 101 to avoid rejections like this
Click to expand...

Actually the 2500k stock is 3.30GHz so he is actually at 2099.8MHz over stock


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Actually the 2500k stock is 3.30GHz so he is actually at 2099.8MHz over stock


Stand Corrected, confused it with a 3570k...

























Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Morfy

No problem, CPU-Z records it sometimes like that, blck jumps from 99.99 to 100.00 so depends on a second how it records.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats why even on my 6300, I o it so I am at 101 (or 201) MHz, to avoid such thing.

Very goo chip BTW, 5.5 @ 1.63 I bet


----------



## Morfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats why even on my 6300, I o it so I am at 101 (or 201) MHz, to avoid such thing.
> 
> Very goo chip BTW, 5.5 @ 1.63 I bet


If you're talking about mine, i don't know yet at 5.5, i need to cool my room and point some more fans at the case, to keep temps down to bench it. I have some Cinebench scores from this run tough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Interesting, scores?


----------



## Morfy

I lost the 5.4 one, here is 5.3: 

Even better than a 12c AMD one XD


----------



## PedroC1999

My 6300 @ 5.166 gets only 6.78 xD


----------



## HobieCat

This one is from the OCN Grand Champion event in Toronto this past weekend. Full pot, so it was about -190C.



http://hwbot.org/submission/2399553_hobiecat_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_6804.63_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2856561


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> This one is from the OCN Grand Champion event in Toronto this past weekend. Full pot, so it was about -190C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2399553_hobiecat_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_6804.63_mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2856561




























Some amazing clocks, but why not 2v?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Some amazing clocks, but why not 2v?


Denebs don't necessarily like super high voltage. I tried this one all the way up to 1.96v, but it responded better at 1.87v.

Also, thanks Alan, I forgot to include the cpuz validation link


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Some amazing clocks, but why not 2v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denebs don't necessarily like super high voltage. I tried this one all the way up to 1.96v, but it responded better at 1.87v.
> 
> Also, thanks Alan, I forgot to include the cpuz validation link
Click to expand...

Wouldn't want you to risk a rejected...that just wouldn't do.


----------



## HobieCat

I need to bench way more often. I want to get those team contribution points WAY up.


----------



## Valgaur

I want my 6 ghz ivy run back... that was an amazing score.... darn the windows! But im gonna bounce back after a few days and give her some fun again


----------



## Morfy

I'm wondering, what's with that chart picture above? I see one of my connationals there. GENiEBEN


----------



## alancsalt

It's a list of OCN team member scores on HWbot.... and GENiEBEN is one of the bigger contributors to our team score.....

http://www.hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/#Members


----------



## Morfy

A lil bit of help here, if i want to join OCN team, which one do i have to select from the drop-down list?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> A lil bit of help here, if i want to join OCN team, which one do i have to select from the drop-down list?


Overclock.net ?


----------



## Morfy

Ok, well, i guess i have to wait for the current championship to end..


----------



## Antuna

EDIT: i put this on the wrong thread haha


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antuna*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873954


Intel Core i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz + 2GHz would be 5.3GHz ......


----------



## Antuna

haha ik ik i meant to put this in the +1 ghz!!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258


----------



## alancsalt

Anybody home?


----------



## wallawallaman

Hiya!

How's this?

http://valid.canardpc.com/snjgfz

It's +2!

BTW, how many posts till I can list sig rigs?

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Mydog

http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1


----------



## PedroC1999

All Updated.

Sorry for the delay, been on holidays, and came back to a house with its internet cut off, all okay now

Sad the most powerful CPU ever on this list is last in percentage increase, but oh well hahaha


----------



## Tcoppock

http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5
Add me PLZ


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5
> Add me PLZ


Will do, but Im off to school in a bit, so please wait a few hours


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> All Updated.
> 
> Sad the most powerful CPU ever on this list is last in percentage increase, but oh well hahaha


Well we have to do something about that, here's an update









http://valid.canardpc.com/t7duku


----------



## Essenbe

Will this get me in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/0hzghx


----------



## PedroC1999

Updated,

Essenbe? Is that you?

Sorry for the late update guys!


----------



## Essenbe

Thanks for the add, and Yes it's me, one and the same pedro.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hows SF without me?

Do I still pop up in conversations ?


----------



## Essenbe

SF is doing OK. No, not that I've noticed. I know that makes you feel bad, but just because I haven't noticed does not mean it dosen't happen.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> SF is doing OK. No, not that I've noticed. I know that makes you feel bad, but just because I haven't noticed does not mean it dosen't happen.


Dont really care, if they hadn't kicked me out hen they did, i wouldn't have joined this wonderful forum, and would have won my computer here, im more than fine.

Paulpicks is also here, his name is NittyGritty


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg




















Very Nice!


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


That's nice. You've got a good chip there.

Sent from my S500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


----------



## stubass

C2D E8200
http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5

This is a saved profile before I put it under DICE next week


----------



## stubass

Best I could pull out of the above chip!
http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

2nd 3930k with 3820 setting straight outta da box









http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/b8ssft


----------



## stubass

On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold








http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## stubass

Another fun day








http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vde6zd


----------



## stubass

So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core








http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


----------



## PedroC1999

I will update tomorrow, sorry for the downtime


----------



## Aximous

http://valid.canardpc.com/vukn7q


----------



## Bogd4n

One cheap bastard. On air.








E2140 @3808

http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


----------



## wallawallaman

Here's my FX6300 being BruteForced to 5,6GHZ on Air! (28degrees faranheit ambient)

http://valid.canardpc.com/pjcniy


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/ptst9l


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7

Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7


----------



## Tonu

http://valid.canardpc.com/llfzg1


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw


----------



## HeLeX63

Nice


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Nice


Thanks







tho the session was plagued with problems


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho the session was plagued with problems


1.784 Volts for a CPU ??


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho the session was plagued with problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.784 Volts for a CPU ??
Click to expand...

Yup well set to 1.8V in BIOS and using Dry Ice for cooling


----------



## HeLeX63

Isn't 1.8V just too much for any CPU to handle, not matter what cooling you have. Doesn't it then depend on the chip itself and not cooling?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Isn't 1.8V just too much for any CPU to handle, not matter what cooling you have. Doesn't it then depend on the chip itself and not cooling?


Well when going subzero chips can handle high voltages for short term benching. using ln2 some people push chips to 2V. It also can come down to the chip as you may hit a wall where more volts dosen't do anything in towards your OC. Yes pushing a chip on high voltages can kill it or degrade it somewhat but I am yet to kill a chip and chips I have benched still work fine.


----------



## stubass

Chip hit a wall








http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92


----------



## Mandalore

Poor little chip, http://valid.canardpc.com/rra5nw ,
xeon [email protected] stock 2.93


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## stubass

3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C









http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066


----------



## cgull

so the fun begins

http://valid.x86.fr/hy6llq


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## stubass

Update on the same chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## MunneY

Just wanted to swing thtiuthrough and see if I can join

http://valid.canardpc.com/8yeite


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just wanted to swing thtiuthrough and see if I can join
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8yeite












So it can do it eh ..... nice one ....

My 3rd 3930k but the 2nd one that will do 2ghz











http://valid.canardpc.com/yd8ap7


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it can do it eh ..... nice one ....
> 
> My 3rd 3930k but the 2nd one that will do 2ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yd8ap7


Nice.. My 3930k was a pain. Are you stable above 5.0?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nice.. My 3930k was a pain. Are you stable above 5.0?


Intel RMA chip arrived today , just wanted to see what I gots so I haven't done any stability tests or benches yet .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nice.. My 3930k was a pain. Are you stable above 5.0?


Double post LooooL


----------



## MunneY

Guess mine needs an update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


----------



## Rabit

Humble X4 740 @ 4,47 GHZ

http://valid.x86.fr/dcgfz7

Stable


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


----------



## ObscureParadox

I can has join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1


----------



## saint19

Another one for add to the list...

i5-4670k @ 5.7GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/8r1v8r


----------



## alancsalt

Spreadsheet last modified February 28th
Pedro still comes online, but not much updating here...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like anything after Nov 21, 2013 (Post 748) hasn't been added, but I haven't had time to check every entry yet.

Anyone have the login info to update the sheet?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just in case it does get updated, I'll put this one here too - http://valid.canardpc.com/5dwckc


----------



## PapaSmurf

It'll get updated eventually. It's all a matter of getting access to the spread sheet and finding someone willing to enter the new information. It's not the first time something like this has happened here at OCN.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hey There!

I had been unsubscribed to this? It hasnt been coming up in my subscriptions and now, well what can I say.

Exams are now coming upon me and I dont have the mental capability to update all this.

I let you all down, sorry guys


----------



## Mydog

Does 5504.62 MHz qualify on a 5960X?

http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Does 5504.62 MHz qualify on a 5960X?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9


It does yes


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Spreadsheet last modified February 28th
> Pedro still comes online, but not much updating here...


NOOO i just made it too!

It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


----------



## Xoriam

Ugh please don't let this thread die, I've been trying for a very long time to make it to a speed to be able to join


----------



## alancsalt

Papa Smurf started it...IIRC

Maybe Pedro would let someone else take it on?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ugh please don't let this thread die, I've been trying for a very long time to make it to a speed to be able to join


Rest assured this thread and club won't die. I plan to update it tomorrow. (finally have some time to devote to it). Even if Pedro decides to stop someone else will step in to take his place the way that he did when I wasn't able to continue to maintain it a couple of years ago. The 4GHz club has gone thru several changes in ownership over the years and is still going strong. It might take a few weeks for everything to settle, but eventually it will even if I have to resume doing it. I have a lot more time and better internet than I did when I had to relinquish it. .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hey There!
> 
> I had been unsubscribed to this? It hasnt been coming up in my subscriptions and now, well what can I say.
> 
> Exams are now coming upon me and I dont have the mental capability to update all this.
> 
> I let you all down, sorry guys


Don't let it get you down too much. Stuff happens and school, family, work, church (among other things) have to come first. I know all too well how much work goes into maintaining one of these clubs. You take of school and the other stuff and I'll work on getting things caught up. We can determine how to deal with the future later. I'm in the process of getting things updated at the moment and should have it all caught up later. It's just taking me a bit to get a decent workflow using the spreadsheet. I just used a simple text file when I did this previously and this is quite a bit different. Gonna see if I can figure out a way to use formulas to automate some of the math, but that isn't my strong suit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Humble X4 740 @ 4,47 GHZ
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dcgfz7
> 
> Stable


Sorry, but that is only a 1.20GHz OC so it doesn't qualify. It will qualify for the 1.0GHz OC Club (see my sig for a link to it).

Nice OC though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd


Nice OC Schmuckley. Unfortunately it's only 1.79122 GHz a tad short of 2.0. Sorry about that, but it is eligible for the 1GHz club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


Looks like I'm going to have to pull my 352 back out and give it some additional torture. Beat me by 0.00176GHz.









5.40196 GHz to 5.40020 GHz.

Ambient temps have been sub zero F the past couple of nights and hovering around +1F at the moment so I just might be able to get there.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to pull my 352 back out and give it some additional torture. Beat me by 0.00176GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.40196 GHz to 5.40020 GHz.
> 
> Ambient temps have been sub zero F the past couple of nights and hovering around +1F at the moment so I just might be able to get there.
Click to expand...

Cool, lot colder than here in the tropics







I Still have to freeze these 352's


----------



## PapaSmurf

Have all of the submissions added into the first sheet. Working on correcting some errors in some of the existing entries. It's going to be awhile till I get it all finished, but it's getting a lot closer.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Have all of the submissions added into the first sheet. Working on correcting some errors in some of the existing entries. It's going to be awhile till I get it all finished, but it's getting a lot closer.


Thanks m8


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everything should be up to date now. Let me know if I missed anyone or made any mistakes.


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


Nice one. Gotta get me a pot one of these days. Not having any success using the sub zero ambient temp method. Fingers aren't liking the cold.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. Gotta get me a pot one of these days. Not having any success using the sub zero ambient temp method. Fingers aren't liking the cold.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Thanks







If you get a Pot i recommend the F1 dark i just tested on this, great for temp control


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai


8GHz awesome mate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai
> 
> 
> 
> 8GHz awesome mate
Click to expand...

Yes, indeedy!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai


That's just scary. I'm in total awe.


----------



## stubass

Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..








http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


Very nice bud!!!!

Have you tried running with the 125MHz strap at all? I found it better with the previous gen (Ivy-E) and I believe it's better with Haswell-E too.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice bud!!!!
> 
> Have you tried running with the 125MHz strap at all? I found it better with the previous gen (Ivy-E) and I believe it's better with Haswell-E too.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, no i havernt tried straps yet.. plan too though


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## stubass

Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## gagarin77

Hi, I would like to join the club

Intel Celeron 440 (LGA775) @4112.54 MHz with box cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same X437B298 batch...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


Dude, you're keeping me busy.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi, I would like to join the club
> 
> Intel Celeron 440 (LGA775) @4112.54 MHz with box cooler
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


Nice one.



















Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Papazmurf

I'd like to be a part of this too! To think this happened by accident. I'm pretty sure I can get it to 5Ghz, but I'm just happy with the upgrade over my old 950. Winter is great time for overclocking!

http://valid.x86.fr/3mj16y


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papazmurf*
> 
> I'd like to be a part of this too! To think this happened by accident. I'm pretty sure I can get it to 5Ghz, but I'm just happy with the upgrade over my old 950. Winter is great time for overclocking!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3mj16y


Don't know if this here club is big enough for two PapaSmurfs.



























And I for one am anxious to see just how high you can get that thing. I do most of my best OC'ing in winter since I use air cooling. Amazing how much more you can get when the ambient temp is below 0. At least as long as the fingers hold out.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I would like to get in this club!! Here is my best clock so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/e06zc2


----------



## PapaSmurf

If Pedro doesn't get around to it, I'll add you to the list tomorrow. Building a server at the moment and don't have time right now.


----------



## newlife12

7.86ghz on a $70aud A6-6420k (stock is 4ghz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj

And +2.6ghz on NB (stock is 1800)



Of course both are full pot LN2 @ -188c


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I would like to get in this club!! Here is my best clock so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/e06zc2












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> 7.86ghz on a $70aud A6-6420k (stock is 4ghz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r7y5gj
> 
> And +2.6ghz on NB (stock is 1800)
> 
> 
> 
> Of course both are full pot LN2 @ -188c





















Nice work guys.


----------



## DR4G00N

Sign me up please!!!

X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.








http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn


----------



## DeScheep

Just did a 6Ghz OC on my Fx 8370E










Sign me in









http://valid.x86.fr/qe2ftw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Sign me up please!!!
> 
> X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Just did a 6Ghz OC on my Fx 8370E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qe2ftw












Nice OC. Too bad you didn't take the time to read the first post about the requirements for a proper submission. Try going back and reading that post and try again.


----------



## DeScheep

Sorry,

My bad I had a couple of lockups and simply forgot to change it after the reboot









I hope this is what you need 

DeScheep


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> My bad I had a couple of lockups and simply forgot to change it after the reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is what you need
> 
> DeScheep


Stuff happens.


----------



## HunterIsLonely

http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve


----------



## Oj010

Hi OP, would you accept validations done by me under the name Oj0? It's the name I use elsewhere. I'm busy trying to have my name here changed to Oj0, but I think I'm too late (more than thirty days since I signed up).


----------



## Oj010

I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:

Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025

Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793

Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


Sorry, but this club is just like all of the others so they aren't acceptable. While my name may not be on the first post any longer, I am the person who started this club and who is currently administrating it.

Feel free to contact Pedro about it if you want. He can make an exception if he wants, but I know I won't. Sorry. Those are some great overclocks and it's a shame, but that's the way things are.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Another

http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> Another
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## alancsalt

Name change for Oj101 to @Oj010 is through.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


I believe my submissions now comply with all the rules, my username has been changed. Oj0 is out of the question as it is too short, but I have Oj010


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my submissions now comply with all the rules, my username has been changed. Oj0 is out of the question as it is too short, but I have Oj010
Click to expand...


----------



## ucode

http://valid.x86.fr/x6cm08

"µ" doesn't show up properly in the validation, or on the forum also it seems :/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x6cm08
> 
> "µ" doesn't show up properly in the validation, or on the forum also it seems :/


Sorry, but I can't accept it. This is one of the consequences of getting too cute with a user name. .


----------



## HobieCat

Does this count? Honestly don't remember if I've submitted this one yet or not.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Does this count? Honestly don't remember if I've submitted this one yet or not.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719


I think it squeaks in.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## cimi

Hi to all i would like to join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd

Tnx


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd
> 
> Tnx


FX-8300 = 3.3GHz
3.3Ghz + 2Ghz = 5.3Ghz


----------



## cimi

Ups mistake...will update soon


----------



## stubass

New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Ups mistake...will update soon


Stuff happens. No biggie. Hope you can get it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


Nice work as usual Stu.










You'll be added in the next update which will be this weekend sometime.


----------



## stubass

Thanks PapaSmurf, i still have to Ln2 it as well


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry it took so long to do so, but










Good work guys. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Schmuckley

Did I ever post this one? http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l


----------



## HobieCat

Another one for the list











Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Did I ever post this one? http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l


Not that I can see, but you do have a lot of them on here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


----------



## imreloadin

Did this a while ago, didn't realize that there was a +2GHz club lol, stock speed on a 750K is 3400MHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/28pwdv


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Did this a while ago, didn't realize that there was a +2GHz club lol, stock speed on a 750K is 3400MHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/28pwdv


Sorry, but unless my math is incorrect that is only a 1.98714 GHz OC about 13MGh short of 2GHz.










Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sorry, but unless my math is incorrect that is only a 1.98714 GHz OC about 13MGh short of 2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.


Too be honest, i think thats just an error with CPu-z, no one actually sets their bus speed to 99.76Mhz


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Too be honest, i think thats just an error with CPu-z, no one actually sets their bus speed to 99.76Mhz


That would be correct Danzas, thing never showed my base clock correctly for some reason.

It's a well known issue in the thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1404334/amd-athlon-x2-340-370-and-athlon-x4-740-750k-760k-be-owners-club/0_100

Here are a couple of other validations from other users who have the weird decimal places:

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1cb551d_image_id_1335055.jpeg

http://valid.canardpc.com/tgtqir

http://valid.x86.fr/1ai5nv

http://valid.x86.fr/dkivw1

http://valid.x86.fr/h314bq

For some reason it is unable to keep it a round number....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sorry, but unless my math is incorrect that is only a 1.98714 GHz OC about 13MGh short of 2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Too be honest, i think thats just an error with CPu-z, no one actually sets their bus speed to 99.76Mhz
Click to expand...

Incorrect. The clock generator they use in these motherboards isn't of high enough quality to remain absolutely stable and precise so the frequency drifts slightly. It's not uncommon for it to drift as much as 2 or 3 MHz below (or even above) what is actually set in the BIOS. CPU-Z will accurately reflect the actual clock speed which is why it is used. It has been proven more than once by qualified engineers using high quality Oscilloscopes. I know I normally have to raise my BCLK to 100.2 or 100.3 in the bios to obtain an actual 100MHz. For years Asus, Abit, Epox, and DFI boards tended to default to a tad over the correct speed (67 instead of 66 for example) while MSI, Albatron, ECS, Matsonic and most of the others running slightly slower (say 65 instead of 66). Intel and SuperMicro tended to be closest to the correct speed, but even they would drift to some extent. It would be too costly to include clock generator circuits that would be precise enough to guarantee complete accuracy, especially for something like a motherboard that isn't that mission critical. A pacemaker would utilize a much higher quality one because it needs to be that precise, but an average computer motherboard doesn't need to be that accurate to function properly.

If one is cutting it that close they have to be aware of that to make sure they get it above the full 2GHz over stock.


----------



## ClockHaas

P4 631, Maximus Formula, 4GB.

http://valid.x86.fr/ydjuqh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sorry, but unless my math is incorrect that is only a 1.98714 GHz OC about 13MGh short of 2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Too be honest, i think thats just an error with CPu-z, no one actually sets their bus speed to 99.76Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. The clock generator they use in these motherboards isn't of high enough quality to remain absolutely stable and precise so the frequency drifts slightly. It's not uncommon for it to drift as much as 2 or 3 MHz below (or even above) what is actually set in the BIOS. CPU-Z will accurately reflect the actual clock speed which is why it is used. It has been proven more than once by qualified engineers using high quality Oscilloscopes. I know I normally have to raise my BCLK to 100.2 or 100.3 in the bios to obtain an actual 100MHz. For years Asus, Abit, Epox, and DFI boards tended to default to a tad over the correct speed (67 instead of 66 for example) while MSI, Albatron, ECS, Matsonic and most of the others running slightly slower (say 65 instead of 66). Intel and SuperMicro tended to be closest to the correct speed, but even they would drift to some extent. It would be too costly to include clock generator circuits that would be precise enough to guarantee complete accuracy, especially for something like a motherboard that isn't that mission critical. A pacemaker would utilize a much higher quality one because it needs to be that precise, but an average computer motherboard doesn't need to be that accurate to function properly.
> 
> If one is cutting it that close they have to be aware of that to make sure they get it above the full 2GHz over stock.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Been over that explanation a few times.


----------



## Schmuckley

Turn off spread spectrum and you won't have those problems








or just oc a little higher


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> P4 631, Maximus Formula, 4GB.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydjuqh












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## DR4G00N

Got a new one for ya, a few MHz higher than my previous record.








X5650 @ 4898.61MHz, 1.55V
23x213

http://valid.x86.fr/2dcz8y


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got a new one for ya, a few MHz higher than my previous record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5650 @ 4898.61MHz, 1.55V
> 23x213
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2dcz8y












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## newlife12

Is 2ghz+ defined by stock clocks or boost? If it's stock I have

AMD A6-7400k @ 5526.28 with dry ice @ - 65



http://valid.x86.fr/qkdt1y

The stock is 3.5ghz but the boost is 3.9ghz

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A6-Series%20A6-7400K.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Is 2ghz+ defined by stock clocks or boost? If it's stock I have
> 
> AMD A6-7400k @ 5526.28 with dry ice @ - 65
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qkdt1y
> 
> The stock is 3.5ghz but the boost is 3.9ghz
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A6-Series%20A6-7400K.html


We go by stock clocks so you're in.










You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## ucode

FYI CPU-z validation pages has for some time now been showing "cute names" correctly for older validations, if your at all interested.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x6cm08
> 
> "µ" doesn't show up properly in the validation, or on the forum also it seems :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sorry, but I can't accept it. This is one of the consequences of getting too cute with a user name. .


----------



## alancsalt

I believe you're being told it doesn't match your forum name, and as such this club does not accept it for listing.


----------



## ucode

My login still uses µcode as username, I don't remember when it was displayed as ucode under OCN, as you are an Admin you could check but not necessary. Seems I can log on with either too.

Anyway it's a mute point, my post was as a FYI and not to do with wanting in the club, originally posted out of politeness in case the OP was looking for more people. Would have been simple enough to make another validation if that was the case.

Merry Xmas.


----------



## stubass

update








http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw






Hello, I shall hope to be back here for good, sorry for the period of absence as exams took over me, you shall all be able to count on me from now on


----------



## DR4G00N

X5650 @ 5.221GHz 1.66V
http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> X5650 @ 5.221GHz 1.66V
> http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


Is this a new submission? Or an update?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is this a new submission? Or an update?


Update sorry.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update sorry.


For which one? Apparently there are 2 under your name, previous spreadsheet owner must have made a mistake, or you have had 2 of the same processors?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For which one? Apparently there are 2 under your name, previous spreadsheet owner must have made a mistake, or you have had 2 of the same processors?


It's a mistake, I only have one X5650.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> X5650 @ 5.221GHz 1.66V
> http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x






Sorry for the confusion


----------



## DR4G00N

New sub.









Pentium D 915 @ 4.8GHz 1.55V
http://valid.x86.fr/ambh6n


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> New sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium D 915 @ 4.8GHz 1.55V
> http://valid.x86.fr/ambh6n


----------



## DR4G00N

Looks pretty deserted around here lately. C'mon guys, keep pushing those cpu's!








Got my hands on some DICE so here's a couple new subs.









X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V

P4 631 @ 5.3GHz 1.65V


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Looks pretty deserted around here lately. C'mon guys, keep pushing those cpu's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hands on some DICE so here's a couple new subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V
> 
> P4 631 @ 5.3GHz 1.65V















Hello, just thought I'd mention this since some may wonder what I use to update the sheet. I got sick of doing it manually, going to different websites and using conventional calculators for the updates, so I made my own.



Written in VB6, around 7 lines of code total, makes my life a whole of a lot easier.
Not many functions, but tailored to what I need it for, may add copy to clipboard buttons soon if I get even more lazy


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Looks pretty deserted around here lately. C'mon guys, keep pushing those cpu's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hands on some DICE so here's a couple new subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V
> 
> P4 631 @ 5.3GHz 1.65V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, just thought I'd mention this since some may wonder what I use to update the sheet. I got sick of doing it manually, going to different websites and using conventional calculators for the updates, so I made my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Written in VB6, around 7 lines of code total, makes my life a whole of a lot easier.
> Not many functions, but tailored to what I need it for, may add copy to clipboard buttons soon if I get even more lazy
Click to expand...

Thats really cool







Soon i will have some subs for you too


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thats really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon i will have some subs for you too


Good luck







may the cold be ever in your favour


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-8370E @ 5839 mhz 1.6 volts, custom loop - MSI 990 FXA GD-80 V-2.

http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8370E @ 5839 mhz 1.6 volts, custom loop - MSI 990 FXA GD-80 V-2.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz


----------



## Solarys

Are ES chips allowed?

If so, here's mine, 2.3 GHz (100%) overclock, Prime95 stable: http://valid.x86.fr/3wwf8t


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarys*
> 
> Are ES chips allowed?
> 
> If so, here's mine, 2.3 GHz (100%) overclock, Prime95 stable: http://valid.x86.fr/3wwf8t


I am not allowing that sorry, simply because its is clearly based around either the 3960x/3970x (15mb cache, 12 threads) and overclocks like one, and it wouldnt be fair to include it as the non ES versions are base clocked to 3.9GHz and 4Ghz respectively, sorry


----------



## Solarys

Thought so. It's kind of cheating anyway.

Still, I was expecting it to top out at around 3~3.5 GHz. I guess these ES chips are pure silicon lottery.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarys*
> 
> Thought so. It's kind of cheating anyway.
> 
> Still, I was expecting it to top out at around 3~3.5 GHz. I guess these ES chips are pure silicon lottery.


Not cheating, if the model number was specified by CPUz (As in 3970x ES) and the stock clock was 4Ghz, and you were at 6Ghz, I would alllow it, but not in this case


----------



## DR4G00N

New sub.

My useless G3258 @ 5.2GHz 1.65V under DICE.
http://valid.x86.fr/pyf0mp


----------



## stubass

http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


----------



## DR4G00N

Cele D 347 @ 5.241GHz 1.65V

http://valid.x86.fr/6e4hdu


----------



## stubass

I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx


----------



## agentx007

Valid : http://valid.x86.fr/y5ssq7
Pentium D 915 2,8GHz @ 5,15GHz (Air cooled)

Because Celeron D's and Pentium Dual-Cores are cool, but Pentium D's can do something as well


----------



## stubass

I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


----------



## stubass

Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## alancsalt

Last edit of the spreadsheet was by @PedroC1999 on March 19th, 2016.

PedroC199 was last online 2 days, 9 hours ago, so he hasn't entirely left OCN.

Perhaps if Pedro is not interested in maintaining the list, you could ask Pedro whether someone else could take on the task. If so, you need to find someone acceptable to an editor of section to change it to. Both mods and editors have the permissions, but the protocol is that an editor needs to say yes first.


----------



## kava2126

X5660 @ 5140MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/8811c2

FX-8320 @ 5242MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/uph5dk


----------



## stubass

https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj


----------



## 033Y5

phenom ii 1045t 4.8ghz
https://valid.x86.fr/3ful5z


----------

